# KNITTING PARADISE NOW KNITTING HELL!



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


Stop what?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

All the political rantings. Guess I wasn't clear..sorry.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I just don't read them. I pick and choose what I want to read


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

suef3711 said:


> I just don't read them. I pick and choose what I want to read


I do the same. I'm in charge of what I chose to read. Simple. I don't need administration making that decision for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

ChrisGV said:


> I do the same. I'm in charge of what I chose to read. Simple. I don't need administration making that decision for me.


A grownup!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess the point I am trying to make is it doesn't belong here, and there is more every day. Yes, the Titles alone stop me. I fear for the life (?) of our wonderful forum.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

It's the choice we have in life...read it or not...this list is open enough for everyone to voice their opinion in the proper sections. If these posts are bothering people, isn't it simple enough to go into your settings and shut down the setting that closets all that you hate?...I don't belong to all the sections as I'm not interested in say "machine knitting", but I'm sure not going to yell at the people who do belong to that section. It's so simple..I don't get why you're yelling at Admin for something you don't want to read.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

I applaud ADMIN, for taking a stand, it's about time to challenge trumps' administation and his nasty policies, go Ravelry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> All the political rantings. Guess I wasn't clear..sorry.


I have concluded that you just like upsetting yourself. It's a free country, have at it!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A grownup!


Looking at the date you joined, we are both originals and have been thru the KP wars and we, and KP have survived, but this seems to trouble me, as you can tell. Can you tell me, if I, also ignore it, it will go away? Don't understand "grownup"..assuming we both are, but that's not important..KP surviving is.


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

I choose to read the political posts. I like to hear the differing opinions from all countries. As long as the discussion stays civil it can be very educational. When it turns sour, I back out and go read another topic. I can do it all by myself. I don't need admin's help.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> It's the choice we have in life...read it or not...this list is open enough for everyone to voice their opinion in the proper sections. If these posts are bothering people, isn't it simple enough to go into your settings and shut down the setting that closets all that you hate?...I don't belong to all the sections as I'm not interested in say "machine knitting", but I'm sure not going to yell at the people who do belong to that section. It's so simple..I don't get why you're yelling at Admin for something you don't want to read.


I happen to know A so was not yelling. That would bother me if it were not funny.


----------



## Angela Shroyer (Sep 11, 2018)

Some of these statements are so dangerously vile. I was new to KP and actually read and replied. The response was so vicious and yet rather humorous because it was awkward, weird. Those telling this woman to grow up aren't actually being honest with themselves or others. New KP'ers may be stepping into a very messy situation with rude, even threatening remarks being made toward them on these topics. I think you need to grow up RookieRetiree and admit that New KP might be quite vulnerable. Those who have been on KP awhile know better. If one reads a topic and are just wondering what is this topic all about because they're new then discover threats and vile, strange responses. They may even disagree with the main topic writer and then find themselves being threatened as happened to myself when I was new to KP. I dropped that topic and made sure I never again wandered into THOSE topics. Is it necessary to learn the hard way? Do any of you have vulnerable people in your lives? Wouldn't it be best to protect new KP'ers instead of forcing them to learn the hard way?

hildy3 isn't alone in thinking these topics get vicious and strange. Admin needs to remember new to KP members are vulnerable. I wish there was a way to highlight inappropriate topics.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree it is a simple matter to read the title, well, for the most part and select what we want to see or read. I just wish members would put their posts in the proper sections. Then it would be simple to unsubscribe to a section we aren't interested in. Maybe there should be a section opened titled, "Free For all" or maybe, "Duke it Out" I know people in the USA would understand the meaning. I'm sure people in other parts of the world have similiar expressions. 
Is this a good idea? What do you think?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Looking at the date you joined, we are both originals and have been thru the KP wars and we, and KP have survived, but this seems to trouble me, as you can tell. Can you tell me, if I, also ignore it, it will go away? Don't understand "grownup"..assuming we both are, but that's not important..KP surviving is.


A grown up realizes that this is all temporary in the general scheme of things. The site is not broken; if you don't want to read or comment, you know how to exclude yourself from this.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

painthoss said:


> I have concluded that you just like upsetting yourself. It's a free country, have at it!


Now that is just silly! Yes, I get up each morning wondering how I can upset myself! Why don't you take your own advice and ignore my posts? What did I ever do to you that you are so nasty or is that your norm?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> Now that is just silly! Yes, I get up each morning wondering how I can upset myself! Why don't you take your own advice and ignore my posts? What did I ever do to you that you are so nasty or is that your norm?


I suggest you re-read your original post. If you think I am being nasty, what do you think of that first post? Some people just enjoy being upset. I think you are one of them.


----------



## mumbojumbo (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree. This is a knitting and crochet forum - not a political forum.

Thank you.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Some people just have to have the last word. I'm not picking on anyone. Just making acomment.


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

I am amazed at the people that come on a forum, that is owned by somebody who lets them post for free, and demands what topics should be posted.

I enjoy the political posts. I would like to see them stay. 

I do not believe in your God, so maybe there should be a separate section for those prayers.

I like dogs, but I'm not fond of cats. How about a separate section for animals.

Do you see how silly this can become?

This is an open forum for adults. I think it's time we start acting the part.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Joan K said:


> I am amazed at the people that come on a forum, that is owned by somebody who lets them post for free, and demands what topics should be posted.
> 
> I enjoy the political posts. I would like to see them stay.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> All the political rantings. Guess I wasn't clear..sorry.


Wow, that would be censorship at it's finest now wouldn't it. So next might be that you can only post about cross stitch and absolutely no knitting or crochet allowed, so how does that sound?


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I don't subscribe to any of the political forums on KP, even if I agree with the views posted. I use this site to read about knitting and crocheting and other crafts. All the rest is irrelevant to me. I read the news elsewhere and don't come here to find out what's going on in the world.

There are some members who only post political topics here, and to avoid them, you can put them on your Ignore list. Some people just like to stir the pot and upset people - it's like they search the internet for topics they know will cause a ruckus, and they think they are the only ones who are aware of the issues. It's best to avoid them. 

If I want a political discussion, I can do that in real life. Then, at least, a person can understand what the other people are saying by watching body language - and you can have a real-time civil discussion. What's the point in arguing with people that you'll never meet?

I never knew there were political postings on Ravelry. I just use that site to search for patterns, and I'll continue to do so.


----------



## Enerik (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi
I find the political discussions very interesting, if they get a bit out of hand I do a smart exit out. I don't find a need for abusive or nasty language, and I will avoid reading it if at all possible. I am interested in peoples different beliefs, it is how I learn about what is going on in the world to day, and how people think. I don't own a cat or dog, but I am interested most of the time to hear about them. Anything I am not interested in I bypass. It doesn't upset me that we have a general section as well as a knitting section. I sometimes get the impression that for some to share their problems here gives a helpful release. We are all different - unique - what interests one person may not interest another, that's the diversity of life. I must admit I do enjoy the 'funnies'! Have a peaceful and restful day.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess the point I am trying to make is it doesn't belong here, and there is more every day. Yes, the Titles alone stop me. I fear for the life (?) of our wonderful forum.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess the point I am trying to make is it doesn't belong here, and there is more every day. Yes, the Titles alone stop me. I fear for the life (?) of our wonderful forum.


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

When I joined I thought it was for knitters and knitting, crocheting or machine knitting only, it started off that way when I joined now it seems it is for everything and anything. Road trains has nothing to do with what I have written, that should be elsewhere not on this page, anyway I have seen roadtrains. Don't they have elsewhere for all the stuff other than knitting etc.? I delete a lot of this stuff I don't want to read before I even get to knitting etc, just wasting my time. deleting, deleting before I get to what I want to read and see. Please stick to knitting etc not this other stuff that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> I applaud ADMIN, for taking a stand, it's about time to challenge trumps' administation and his nasty policies, go Ravelry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks like you are one of the reasons why hildy3 is upset. I really can't blame her. This forum was created for knitting, hence the name: KNITTING paradise. Not TRUMP paradise, not OBUMMER hell, not KILLARY hell. ????
K N I T T I N G paradise. Stick with it. ????????????


----------



## Enerik (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi
You just used it in the same manner as the people your complaining about. Just look at how you have referred to the politicians!


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

Unless you were one of the creators, you have no idea to the "why" this forum was created. If it was meant only for knitting there would not be a section titled "chit chat" for topics other than knitting and crocheting. 
If you open a magazine and find a story on a topic that you aren't interested in, do you contact the editor and tell them you do not want to see stories like that in his magazine again? Or do you just turn the page and read the next story?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Angela Shroyer said:


> Some of these statements are so dangerously vile. I was new to KP and actually read and replied. The response was so vicious and yet rather humorous because it was awkward, weird. Those telling this woman to grow up aren't actually being honest with themselves or others. New KP'ers may be stepping into a very messy situation with rude, even threatening remarks being made toward them on these topics. I think you need to grow up RookieRetiree and admit that New KP might be quite vulnerable. Those who have been on KP awhile know better. If one reads a topic and are just wondering what is this topic all about because they're new then discover threats and vile, strange responses. They may even disagree with the main topic writer and then find themselves being threatened as happened to myself when I was new to KP. I dropped that topic and made sure I never again wandered into THOSE topics. Is it necessary to learn the hard way? Do any of you have vulnerable people in your lives? Wouldn't it be best to protect new KP'ers instead of forcing them to learn the hard way?
> 
> hildy3 isn't alone in thinking these topics get vicious and strange. Admin needs to remember new to KP members are vulnerable. I wish there was a way to highlight inappropriate topics.


Thank you so much. I have been feeling "alone". You are a lifesaver! Love you!


----------



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

Enerik said:


> Hi
> You just used it in the same manner as the people your complaining about. Just look at how you have referred to the politicians!


Well, you wanted politics, I told you my opinion.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Angela Shroyer said:


> Some of these statements are so dangerously vile. I was new to KP and actually read and replied. The response was so vicious and yet rather humorous because it was awkward, weird. Those telling this woman to grow up aren't actually being honest with themselves or others. New KP'ers may be stepping into a very messy situation with rude, even threatening remarks being made toward them on these topics. I think you need to grow up RookieRetiree and admit that New KP might be quite vulnerable. Those who have been on KP awhile know better. If one reads a topic and are just wondering what is this topic all about because they're new then discover threats and vile, strange responses. They may even disagree with the main topic writer and then find themselves being threatened as happened to myself when I was new to KP. I dropped that topic and made sure I never again wandered into THOSE topics. Is it necessary to learn the hard way? Do any of you have vulnerable people in your lives? Wouldn't it be best to protect new KP'ers instead of forcing them to learn the hard way?
> 
> hildy3 isn't alone in thinking these topics get vicious and strange. Admin needs to remember new to KP members are vulnerable. I wish there was a way to highlight inappropriate topics.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Charlotte80 said:


> I agree it is a simple matter to read the title, well, for the most part and select what we want to see or read. I just wish members would put their posts in the proper sections. Then it would be simple to unsubscribe to a section we aren't interested in. Maybe there should be a section opened titled, "Free For all" or maybe, "Duke it Out" I know people in the USA would understand the meaning. I'm sure people in other parts of the world have similiar expressions.
> Is this a good idea? What do you think?


I find it isn't a "simple matter to read the title" at all, because even topics that sound innocent enough to begin with can quickly descend into to incivility and viciousness, for example, when certain members are bored in the Attic and decide to stir the pot in other sections. I really think Admin has to get a grip on things. Nobody seems to be minding the shop. Since I joined a few years ago, there has been a definite downward spiral. This used to be a site where people posted interesting topics and questions! Not so much now. On KP I am only interested in knit & crochet and don't care about the political views of members. I am a news hound but I can get that kind of input elsewhere.


----------



## knitter hussie (Mar 26, 2017)

From me in Australia; I usually only use this site for knitting info. Isn't it simple to just participate in the knitting topics if the politics bother you? Discipline yourself; don't read it!
Please don't get me wrong; I am very interested in American politics, but rely on media sites to get what I want.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

painthoss said:


> I suggest you re-read your original post. If you think I am being nasty, what do you think of that first post? Some people just enjoy being upset. I think you are one of them.


WRONG! AGAIN!


----------



## mover (Jan 13, 2018)

I remember the days in high school when we have good debates,No name calling or nastiness,just kept an open mind about the other sides' stance on a subject.One must be mature about such matters.No one forces anyone to read what we do not want to read or what upsets us.Dianne ????????


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

painthoss said:


> I suggest you re-read your original post. If you think I am being nasty, what do you think of that first post? Some people just enjoy being upset. I think you are one of them.


Original post??? Eight years ago? Really? Sorry, I am never upset...opinionated, damn right! Aren"t you?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

deshka said:


> Wow, that would be censorship at it's finest now wouldn't it. So next might be that you can only post about cross stitch and absolutely no knitting or crochet allowed, so how does that sound?


Petty!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

val said:


> Looks like you are one of the reasons why hildy3 is upset. I really can't blame her. This forum was created for knitting, hence the name: KNITTING paradise. Not TRUMP paradise, not OBUMMER hell, not KILLARY hell. ????
> K N I T T I N G paradise. Stick with it. ????????????


AMEN! And thank you...I needed that!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

It's the internet and it's this way all over--trolls are invading every web blog site, contantly stirring the pot of anger. Yes it is politically motivated but these political creeps are not going away until they have destroyed whatever it is they are out to destroy--so be strong. It's like a dog turd on the sidewalk--walk around it! If it upsets you to this point of anger, then don't visit your blogs sites for a while and regain confidence once again. We are a wonderful information site and always will be, I've been in a love/hate relationship as well and finally have accepted that it is universal and there is no quick cure to keep a blog site as large as this safe from those who want to upset you. It's like dealing with bullies--don't let their words hurt you!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

val said:


> Looks like you are one of the reasons why hildy3 is upset. I really can't blame her. This forum was created for knitting, hence the name: KNITTING paradise. Not TRUMP paradise, not OBUMMER hell, not KILLARY hell. ????
> K N I T T I N G paradise. Stick with it. ????????????


Thanks! Helps the bruises heal! ????


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Joan K said:


> Unless you were one of the creators, you have no idea to the "why" this forum was created. If it was meant only for knitting there would not be a section titled "chit chat" for topics other than knitting and crocheting.
> If you open a magazine and find a story on a topic that you aren't interested in, do you contact the editor and tell them you do not want to see stories like that in his magazine again? Or do you just turn the page and read the next story?


So naive or can't read...I am a creator, stupid!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I couldn’t give a rats about American political views so guess what I don’t read them. I skip over heaps of topics in GCC that don’t appeal to me. I just don’t get why you continually bang on about this Hildy3. And by the way I think we all know by now that you have been a member since KP started because you keep reminding us, but I actually don’t think that makes you any more precious than the most recent member.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> WRONG! AGAIN!


I nailed it.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> Original post??? Eight years ago? Really? Sorry, I am never upset...opinionated, damn right! Aren"t you?


Totally nailed it.


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't call people stupid, but I can think of other words I would call somebody who complains about a site that they profess to have created.


hildy3 said:


> So naive or can't read...I am a creator, stupid!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> So naive or can't read...I am a creator, stupid!


Slamming it back into your court:
Joan K wrote: *Unless you were one of the creators, you have no idea to the "why" this forum was created*.""
continued with: If it was meant only for knitting there would not be a section titled "chit chat" for topics other than knitting and crocheting.""-End Quote
~~~~~~~~~~~~

So you are saying that you are one of the original creators of THIS forum.
Ah hah - try again with a bit more truth. And without the name calling.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Joan K said:


> Unless you were one of the creators, you have no idea to the "why" this forum was created. If it was meant only for knitting there would not be a section titled "chit chat" for topics other than knitting and crocheting.
> If you open a magazine and find a story on a topic that you aren't interested in, do you contact the editor and tell them you do not want to see stories like that in his magazine again? Or do you just turn the page and read the next story?


Well, Joan, I am an original..Some of us moved with originater from "Quilting" Paradise...anymore questions?


----------



## Mamaria21 (Mar 26, 2018)

If we stop reading and/or being baited into responding, eventually it will become apparent that there is no audience for it and the posting will die down. Admin should consider looking at what Ravelry has done and consider following their lead. The truth of the matter is that some of the comments wantonly posted here would not be tolerated on a political or news website. That is another part of why it continues. There does need to be better monitoring of what is being posted. It’s truly a shame that some people just cannot find it in themselves to be civil in their discussion.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Joan K said:


> I am amazed at the people that come on a forum, that is owned by somebody who lets them post for free, and demands what topics should be posted.
> 
> I enjoy the political posts. I would like to see them stay.
> 
> ...


Well put.


----------



## barbarab (Nov 11, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


This website is not required reading...if it is that hellish to you, simply stop coming here. It will free up many hours of your day and you will no longer be a victim.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


Why did you post this in MAIN which is for knitting and crotchet topics. General Chit Chat would be more appropriate. 
Methinks you like to stir the pot.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There are all sorts of people participating in Knitting Paradise. We have all sorts of interests and all levels of passions about particular issues.

Why should Admin cater to the interests of any particular individual or group? Admin is the owner and free to make his own rules for participation, and at this point of time is allowing discussions on all sorts of topics. All the crafts topics, of course, but also recipes, book discussion groups, and political interest groups. He is accommodating a wide variety of people around the world.

I don't know whether KP is available in translation in any countries, but that would be an interesting concept for him to expand his business here and on Ugly Hedgehog. And expand the areas of interest.

So as a grownup with particular interests, I pick and choose the topics I care to join. If I open something and it is not to my taste, *I close it, never to return, and proceed to another topic*. I don't carry on about what I think Admin should do, what he should allow, how he should run his business.

I enjoy my daily forays into KP, but it isn't the center of my life to the point that I take it all personally and have hissy fits and scream about aspects that are not to my liking. It is like window shopping. I don't go into the porn boutique. I don't go into the vape shop. I don't go into the saloon filled with drunk guys. I go to the shoe store, the Italian deli, Christmas Tree Store, GNC, Target; you get the picture. I don't scream about the stores I don't frequent (unless a drunk comes flying through the window like Andy Capp and crashes into me).

So if there are topics you don't like, or sections you don't like, just walk on by.


hildy3 said:


> Looking at the date you joined, we are both originals and have been thru the KP wars and we, and KP have survived, but this seems to trouble me, as you can tell. Can you tell me, if I, also ignore it, it will go away? Don't understand "grownup"..assuming we both are, but that's not important..KP surviving is.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't care if people want to rant; I just want them to rant in the correct location/category.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't care if people want to rant; I just want them to rant in the correct location/category.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Therein lies the problem. If it's in the proper category those people who don't want to participate won't be subjected to it.


kleiner said:


> Why did you post this in MAIN which is for knitting and crotchet topics. General Chit Chat would be more appropriate.
> Methinks you like to stir the pot.


----------



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

jordi said:


> I don't care if people want to rant; I just want them to rant in the correct location/category.


???? There are enough political forums on the internet to join and you can rant whole day ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jordi said:


> I don't care if people want to rant; I just want them to rant in the correct location/category.


And, put a "P" in the title.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I think Admin tried to make everyone happy by creating GCC, The Attic, The Solarium, etc, to provide platforms for discussions (yes, discussions, hopefully civilized) of more controversial topics unrelated to knitting or crochet. Just as sections were created to cater to the interests of spinners, weavers, machine knitters, etc, that don't interest just everyone. If some people choose to post their political comments to other dedicated sections, drawing attention to them by complaining appears to only feed their need to be heard or to use them as a place to attack those who hold differing attitudes and beliefs, on either side of the aisle. Maybe the old "Ignore them and they will go away" could help here.

Remember, it takes two (or more) to fight. A lone voice is lost in silence. Don't encourage the ugliness and mean spiritedness by participating. IGNORE, DON'T IGNITE.


----------



## barbarab (Nov 11, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> I think Admin tried to make everyone happy by creating GCC, The Attic, The Solarium, etc, to provide platforms for discussions (yes, discussions, hopefully civilized) of more controversial topics unrelated to knitting or crochet. Just as sections were created to cater to the interests of spinners, weavers, machine knitters, etc, that don't interest just everyone. If some people choose to post their political comments to other dedicated sections, drawing attention to them by complaining appears to only feed their need to be heard or to use them as a place to attack those who hold differing attitudes and beliefs, on either side of the aisle. Maybe the old "Ignore them and they will go away" could help here.
> 
> Remember, it takes two (or more) to fight. A lone voice is lost in silence. Don't encourage the ugliness and mean spiritedness by participating. IGNORE, DON'T IGNITE.


Well said!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

The only thing that bothers me is to find a thread in Main that should be somewhere else. I thought Main was only for knitting or crocheting subjects, then I find threads such as this one here. Granted some are mistakenly entered but but some I'm sure are on purpose.
I don't particularly like political subjects in GCC but at least I don't have to read them.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I am also amazed that someone would complain about this wonderful FREE site, just because it doesn't comform to their opinion of how Knitting Paradise should be. I have also been a member for a long time and have seen KP evolve and change as most things do. I know very little about American politics and rarely read those posts, except for the amusing Trump ones. There is something for everyone here, which also means that not everything here will please you or be your cup of tea. As an adult, and grateful member of KP, I hope it continues for many years, just the way it is. I really love it here!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

kleiner said:


> Why did you post this in MAIN which is for knitting and crotchet topics. General Chit Chat would be more appropriate.
> Methinks you like to stir the pot.


And "Methinks" you are absolutely right!

As "a Creator" of the KP site, surely she would be very aware of which section was for needle-related topics (Main) and which was for everything else (GCC) …….and would therefore have known where this topic belonged!
Liz

ETA The "Creator" should remember that capitalisation of entire words is also discouraged by the owner……….. And to use it in a topic title…… Well!!!!


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

We have a saying over here, “Today’s newspapers are tomorrow’s fish & chip wrappings.

The problem with the digital age is that whatever is put on the internet stays there and can be dredged up time and time again to be argued over.

Life is too short. *yawn!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> We have a saying over here, "Today's newspapers are tomorrow's fish & chip wrappings.
> 
> The problem with the digital age is that whatever is put on the internet stays there and can be dredged up time and time again to be argued over.
> 
> Life is too short. *yawn!


I'd say that it will be topic of outrage for no more than a few days.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

The Attic and General Chit Chat came later. They were formed to stop this stuff. There are people who can't help themselves... they get up in the morning just wanting to aggravate someone, and what better place to do so, than KP. I used to read everything in "Main", but it has turned into the attic again, so there are days when I just don't bother to look at KP. The viciousness and ugliness are not warranted, but it is easy in this internet forum to forget manners. If you had to face someone, I doubt you would be so vile. Someone commented about going elsewhere "to shop" but when you go in the craft store or the yarn shop, you don't get hit with politics, so why do we have it here? The admin added the attic for this kind of topic...


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

suef3711 said:


> I just don't read them. I pick and choose what I want to read


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Common sense wins again!!

Andy


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just ignore. Better things in life than to dwell on the anger of those who have nothing better to occupy their lives.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A grown up realizes that this is all temporary in the general scheme of things. The site is not broken; if you don't want to read or comment, you know how to exclude yourself from this.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Joan K said:


> I am amazed at the people that come on a forum, that is owned by somebody who lets them post for free, and demands what topics should be posted.
> 
> I enjoy the political posts. I would like to see them stay.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

deshka said:


> Wow, that would be censorship at it's finest now wouldn't it. So next might be that you can only post about cross stitch and absolutely no knitting or crochet allowed, so how does that sound?


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I just don't read them. Why torture yourself.


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

I also pick the topics to choose to read. I also found a section "The Attic", where some of the comments would fit. I miss the old KP where reading about knitting and crocheting, seeing where members are from. I get enough political bickering on the tv news.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I hardly ever join in these discussions, but, the more complaints, the more they put on here. I don't read them as long as the title tells me it is political. When I do open one and realize it is, I back out of it. I think it is done to start trouble among the KP readers.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Charlotte80 said:


> I agree it is a simple matter to read the title, well, for the most part and select what we want to see or read. I just wish members would put their posts in the proper sections. Then it would be simple to unsubscribe to a section we aren't interested in. Maybe there should be a section opened titled, "Free For all" or maybe, "Duke it Out" I know people in the USA would understand the meaning. I'm sure people in other parts of the world have similiar expressions.
> Is this a good idea? What do you think?


I agree 100%.


----------



## Agnesk (Feb 10, 2017)

I completely agree that politics have no place on a knitting site. Please find a different site to voice your political positions. Just as those of you who post their political affiliation do not want to hear of an opposite position the same holds for those who do not agree with you.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm more concerned that this is in the Main section that clearly states that it is for knitting and crochet help/discussions. The same applies to the Ravelry and Politics topic that has also been put in the Main section that is for knitting and crochet help/discussion only

Being a member for sometime I know that this topic (and the other mentioned) should be in  General Chit Chat which clearly states is for non knitting talk. I also know that with the old admin capital letters in the topic title wasn't allowed and would have been removed.

But then I am a stickler for rules, especially so when I am a guest of the owners and not the owner myself.

I know that I needn't have opened this topic (nor the other mentioned) but then I will read anything without getting my knickers in a twist and throwing a wobbly. But for those that are different from me, for those that maybe new members that for some reason don't read section headings, perhaps in future you could put something like this in the proper section and then those that only want to read Main, that is for knitting and crochet help/discussions, won't see it and therefore it wont bother them.

Now I am off to Machine Knitting that I am extremely interested in.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I dont upset myself with political posts because I dont read them. I wish all political posts were in the attic and lighter topics in Chit Chat.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What are you referring to the political rants or something else?


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I'm more concerned that this is in the Main section that clearly states that it is for knitting and crochet help/discussions. The same applies to the Ravelry and Politics topic that has also been put in the Main section that is for knitting and crochet help/discussion only
> 
> Being a member for sometime I know that this topic (and the other mentioned) should be in  General Chit Chat which clearly states is for non knitting talk. I also know that with the old admin capital letters in the topic title wasn't allowed and would have been removed.
> 
> ...


I think that as she is the "Creator" (her words not mine!) she could claim to be above any such rules and regulations!!!!!!! ……..otherwise, I totally agree with every word you have posted.

Very well said, susieknitter.
Liz


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Looking at the date you joined, we are both originals and have been thru the KP wars and we, and KP have survived, but this seems to trouble me, as you can tell. Can you tell me, if I, also ignore it, it will go away? Don't understand "grownup"..assuming we both are, but that's not important..KP surviving is.


I hadn't noticed that KP was in it's death throws. Pardon me, I'll run right out and sign up for med school now that the Dems say I can go free.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

wendyacz said:


> I applaud ADMIN, for taking a stand, it's about time to challenge trumps' administation and his nasty policies, go Ravelry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And I'm still wondering why anyone in another country has to voice an opinion on an American president whether good or bad. (JMHO) I too choose not to read the political rantings of others but I do understand why this lady wants this stopped. This forum started out being simply knitting or crafting questions and ideas. I enjoyed it much more when it was.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

afoster said:


> And I'm still wondering why anyone in another country has to voice an opinion on an American president whether good or bad. (JMHO) I too choose not to read the political rantings of others but I do understand why this lady wants this stopped. This forum started out being simply knitting or crafting questions and ideas. I enjoyed it much more when it was.


Because his attitudes on conservation, and his constant sabre-rattling, will have effects rather farther afield than the borders of the only country which voted him into office….the USA.

We will all suffer for the stupidity of a minority of your countrymen.
Now, do you understand??
Liz


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

Most of the time I just ignore whatever topic doesn't interest me. But when I am having a day when I feel a bit overwhelmed with my life's problems, I open a post like this one and find my life isn't as bad as I thought. As a matter of fact compared to the rantings on some of these posts, my life is actually pretty darned good. Then I close and move on to happier and better spent postings. Life as an adult is only as frustrating as we choose to make it. IMHO
Feel free to blast away, because I will not revisit this post again.


----------



## surilee (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't know what you get but there is nothing like that coming in on my KP


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I think that as she is the "Creator" (her words not mine!) she could claim to be above any such rules and regulations!!!!!!! ……..otherwise, I totally agree with every word you have posted.
> 
> Very well said, susieknitter.
> Liz


I find topics like this hilarious to be honest.
My husband BUYS his newspaper.....I read all in it but for the sport pages because I'm not interested in sport. If I was to BUY a newspaper and I found that all in it was sport related I wouldn't be too pleased because I had PAID for that paper and there was nothing else for me to read. 
With this in mind I ask myself.....why do people read something when they needn't and why do they consider that they have the right to complain about something that they are being given for free?

To be honest if I OWNED this forum/site I would say to those that moan in such an aggressive way.......fair enough leave.....and then I would show them the door.


----------



## ozkiwi1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Read through what I think will interest me or maybe to help someone with a question. I love to go through the pics and see what KPers are doing. I love the links to free patterns and love the jokes shared But what I don't read is any American or other political posts as they don't interest me. Living down under it does not apply to me. I do not and have never understood American Politics. So I skip over these.


----------



## harty (Nov 29, 2018)

Read the title check it out if political go to another subject. You are not forced to read it.


----------



## harty (Nov 29, 2018)

Read the title check it out if political go to another subject. You are not forced to read it.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

I’m tired of people complaining about K.P. If a subject is ruining your day, it’s clearly your fault for letting a complete stranger live in your head. There are some unhappy people here that get off on that on this site, don’t allow it, and don’t give them control. In the end, it’s only words.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I pick and choose all I read on KP, any computer related things, cell phone, books, tv, any thing I come in contact with! I don't read "garbage" only the good stuff. That is the freedom we have, we are not required to read, or watch anything we don't want to, and we can still worship where and how we want. That is the best thing about America, freedom of choice!!!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Patricia368 said:


> I pick and choose all I read on KP, any computer related things, cell phone, books, tv, any thing I come in contact with! I don't read "garbage" only the good stuff. That is the freedom we have, we are not required to read, or watch anything we don't want to, and we can still worship where and how we want. That is the best thing about America, freedom of choice!!!


I think you will find that there is "Freedom of Choice" in a great many countries.

It is not a commodity which is confined to the US!!


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Chris GV is so right! Don't wait for someone to navigate what you should and shouldn't read. It's so easy to just move on. Nothing on this planet will ever stop those who want to ramble on about their opinions, so take a deep breath, and spare yourself the aggravation. There's way more good here than bad; just be selective and breathe. Life's way, way too short to fret about something you can't change.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

afoster said:


> And I'm still wondering why anyone in another country has to voice an opinion on an American president whether good or bad. (JMHO) I too choose not to read the political rantings of others but I do understand why this lady wants this stopped. This forum started out being simply knitting or crafting questions and ideas. I enjoyed it much more when it was.


Partly the reason is that your president has a big red button and could "accidentally" wipe out the whole human race, in one of his rages!

Have you considered that before?

Furthermore, he makes rude remarks about and to politicians in other lands, anyone who is not a dictator in their own land!! Those he loves....

He spreads his unwanted rude opinions all over, YouTube has hundreds of examples if you wish to see them here:-

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=trump+being+rude%3F

He even walked in front of the Queen on a parade ground guard inspection, which shows how he neglected to read the "Etiquette Book"..... He obviously does not believe in the saying "Ladies First!"

He was noticeably better informed and showed better behavior on his second visit!!

I could list 10,000 plus other reasons, or you could read all about his lies on the NYT web site!

https://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/statements/byruling/false/

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/06/23/opinion/trumps-lies.html

I trust that I have answered your question to your satisfaction, and in a cool manner, and no rudeness or swearing?


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

val said:


> Looks like you are one of the reasons why hildy3 is upset. I really can't blame her. This forum was created for knitting, hence the name: KNITTING paradise. Not TRUMP paradise, not OBUMMER hell, not KILLARY hell. ????
> K N I T T I N G paradise. Stick with it. ????????????


This nasty vindictive , STUPID post is exactly what is not permitted on Ravelry , GO RAVELRY , and thanks for doing it .
Here's a suggestion for you yal , stick with the posse in the Solarium , they can make your dreams come true . 
As they say ' fits find other ' or birds of a feather flock together . There's a flock in the Solarium that needs to be 
culled , like yourself they can't spell or write a single post without using insults . 
Stick with them .


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> I find topics like this hilarious to be honest.
> My husband BUYS his newspaper.....I read all in it but for the sport pages because I'm not interested in sport. If I was to BUY a newspaper and I found that all in it was sport related I wouldn't be too pleased because I had PAID for that paper and there was nothing else for me to read.
> With this in mind I ask myself.....why do people read something when they needn't and why do they consider that they have the right to complain about something that they are being given for free?
> 
> To be honest if I OWNED this forum/site I would say to those that moan in such an aggressive way.......fair enough leave.....and then I would show them the door.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Partly the reason is that your president has a big red button and could "accidentally" wipe out the whole human race, in one of his rages!
> 
> Have you considered that before?
> 
> ...


Perfectly.
Thank you.
Liz


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Thanks! Helps the bruises heal! ????


Figures , enjoying insults is your trademark . Join the posse in the Solarium , you'll never have a bad day after that . 
GO RAVELRY . Unravel the entire bunch .


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

kleiner said:


> Why did you post this in MAIN which is for knitting and crotchet topics. General Chit Chat would be more appropriate.
> Methinks you like to stir the pot.


Likes being in BETTER company than can be had in the Solarium for example . 
Stirring the pot , insulting , giving people what they THINK is a rude name . It serves to point out just WHO AND WHAT they are .
GO RAVELRY ,THANK YOU .


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

doglady said:


> I hadn't noticed that KP was in it's death throws. Pardon me, I'll run right out and sign up for med school now that the Dems say I can go free.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . 
GO RAVELRY .


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Just get rid of non knitting subjects.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A grownup!


Yes, yes, yes, it is that easy to be an grown-up, skip over what you don't want to read, most posters are kind enough to tell us in title if it is political, or one can usually tell from title and/or poster, that topic might be inflammatory... If you open one by mistake just back out, no one is forcing you to read it.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

ChrisGV said:


> I do the same. I'm in charge of what I chose to read. Simple. I don't need administration making that decision for me.


Agree, but I also understand where this individual is coming from...sometimes KP is more political than craftsy, and that's sad! Okay...I'll be quiet!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Come on, really? You need adminstrations to protect you! As so many have stated, Just stop reading!! Geez!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

suef3711 said:


> I just don't read them. I pick and choose what I want to read


Me, too, but I believe that admin should delete any and all posts that are political, since it is such a fiery topic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps we should all pull up our big girl panties and do the same.



suef3711 said:



> I just don't read them. I pick and choose what I want to read


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

hildy, please don't bother he rest of us.



hildy3 said:


> Looking at the date you joined, we are both originals and have been thru the KP wars and we, and KP have survived, but this seems to trouble me, as you can tell. Can you tell me, if I, also ignore it, it will go away? Don't understand "grownup"..assuming we both are, but that's not important..KP surviving is.


----------



## Bugged (Sep 7, 2013)

Politics is not why people join knitting forums. Leave drama to Facebook.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish there was a way to highlight inappropriate topics.[/quote]

There is. Try Report Abuse button ...near send button.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Charlotte80 said:


> I agree it is a simple matter to read the title, well, for the most part and select what we want to see or read. I just wish members would put their posts in the proper sections. Then it would be simple to unsubscribe to a section we aren't interested in. Maybe there should be a section opened titled, "Free For all" or maybe, "Duke it Out" I know people in the USA would understand the meaning. I'm sure people in other parts of the world have similiar expressions.
> Is this a good idea? What do you think?


I think a 'good idea' is to quit beating the dead horse.


----------



## BethKlinger (Oct 2, 2018)

I think there should be a Title heading marked "political" so we can just avoid it if we wanted to. Personally, I don't think it even belongs here.


----------



## Pealark (Oct 2, 2016)

suef3711 said:


> I just don't read them. I pick and choose what I want to read


Ditto.  Its what adults do.

I bet the same people who want the mods to do something are the ones expecting the state to take care of them. Cradle to grave.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Kahlua said:


> It's the choice we have in life...read it or not...this list is open enough for everyone to voice their opinion in the proper sections. If these posts are bothering people, isn't it simple enough to go into your settings and shut down the setting that closets all that you hate?...I don't belong to all the sections as I'm not interested in say "machine knitting", but I'm sure not going to yell at the people who do belong to that section. It's so simple..I don't get why you're yelling at Admin for something you don't want to read.


Well said. I don't know why some people just don't get it!!!!!
Marly


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Innocent posts are often mistaken, sometimes, intentionally. Lefties have had things their way for so long that they expect to continue forever. There isn't much left for them to take away but they aren't satisfied yet. Time was when we took turns and that worked out reasonably well.
There are only a few very rich folks left and they are often willing to part with some of their wealth -- up to a point anyway. What's wrong with sacrificing for one's old age and leaving something to one's children? If we are able to save something, that is! Big IF!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is very simple, if I don’t like politics or comments about Trump, I just don’t read it, I skipped it, I don’t have to get upset or argue with anybody life is too short, I’m interested in crochet and the beautiful items they crochet or knit.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

OK....this forum was started for just hand knitters. Although I can hand knit (and blowing my own trumpet here....really elaborate and complicated stitch patterns) and although I can crochet (and the same applies) I now only machine knit seeing that Arthritis makes doing the former two hard to do. 

This forum didn't cater for machine knitters until two others, along with myself, pushed for the machine knitting section. After a reasonable short time the machine knitting section grew in popularity....but unfortunately this doesn't seem to be the case today as many original members/posters seem to have moved to the more popular/newer Facebook machine knitting groups.

Other subjects (including politics) were introduced and these were to be placed in the reverent groups set up by the owner for the said subjects. If these separate sections were now removed then I believe Knitting Paradise would fold because there wouldn't be the footfall needed to make it a good financial ongoing concern. With this in mind those that want to limit what is allowed, and what isn't allowed, should realize that if they were to get their own way they could be the ones that makes what is a good forum (if you know how to used it correctly) close down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Innocent posts are often mistaken, sometimes, intentionally. Lefties have had things their way for so long that they expect to continue forever. There isn't much left for them to take away but they aren't satisfied yet. Time was when we took turns and that worked out reasonably well.
> There are only a few very rich folks left and they are often willing to part with some of their wealth -- up to a point anyway. What's wrong with sacrificing for one's old age and leaving something to one's children? If we are able to save something, that is! Big IF!


Look who helped that increasing 1% while the rest struggle.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

It has nothing to do with politics it has more to do with THIS IS A CRAFT SITE for knitters and crocheters not the time for any politics, there must be a site somewhere where there would be many that would enjoy reading and acting upon all these articles but just not here. For those that don't mind reading them I think having others that are more interested in all the politics going on would enjoy a different site but for here WE and I do speak for many want our craft site back. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> It's the choice we have in life...read it or not...this list is open enough for everyone to voice their opinion in the proper sections. If these posts are bothering people, isn't it simple enough to go into your settings and shut down the setting that closets all that you hate?...I don't belong to all the sections as I'm not interested in say "machine knitting", but I'm sure not going to yell at the people who do belong to that section. It's so simple..I don't get why you're yelling at Admin for something you don't want to read.


I agree. There are so many complaints about political comments and I wonder why people who aren't interested read them. It's so easy to just pass on by. It takes them longer to post a complaint than to ignore the thread that's of no interest.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I agree. There are so many complaints about political comments and I wonder why people who aren't interested read them. It's so easy to just pass on by. It takes them longer to post a complaint than to ignore the thread that's of no interest.


Absolutely right.

I don't do "Prayers" and my interest is in wild animals and the environment - not "Pets".

I find it really easy to just "swipe on by without complaining" in both cases .
Liz


----------



## meval (Nov 8, 2018)

hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


Admins should not have to stop political yada yada..we should be adults! It would be nice though if when we make a post we could just erase the unnecessary comment/rant.........that feature would be awesome...we could edit our own posts..and keep them tidy.......so like when you say "no politics please".... We the person who made the post could could just delete the nasty post that they just HAVE TO add! THAT would be so Paradisical!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

LittleRedHen said:


> Most of the time I just ignore whatever topic doesn't interest me. But when I am having a day when I feel a bit overwhelmed with my life's problems, I open a post like this one and find my life isn't as bad as I thought. As a matter of fact compared to the rantings on some of these posts, my life is actually pretty darned good. Then I close and move on to happier and better spent postings. Life as an adult is only as frustrating as we choose to make it. IMHO
> Feel free to blast away, because I will not revisit this post again.


Actually I love this perspective!


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

I think that knitters think about much more than knitting, but few get really offensive about knitting. Easy to avoid hotspots if you want to. Easy to ignore posters you don’t care for, once you have read some of their stuff.


----------



## gypsymagpye (Dec 20, 2017)

I also choose what to read but Adim should make it clear which section these types of posts belong in. I don’t know if they have the ability to move a post to another section? It probably wouldn’t hurt for then to make a formal announcement of some sort. I see many posts in Main that really belong in General Chit Chat. It just makes it more work to sort through them. It’s only going to get worse until Nov. 2020. ????????‍♀


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I think that as she is the "Creator" (her words not mine!) she could claim to be above any such rules and regulations!!!!!!! ……..otherwise, I totally agree with every word you have posted.
> 
> Very well said, susieknitter.
> Liz


Just to try to clear the air..fat chance of that..I posted to Upcoming Topics, not Main. Apparently Main was a computer choice. As to creater, none of you know who I am, where the idea from Quilting to Knitting came from and who owns this site. Guess! You never know who you are stabbing in the back. ????????????????


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

It's not that simple rarely (even mine  )are accurate titles if they were it would be fine but fact is Help for a subject title, or new, or various others don't tell you enough to know whether you want to read something till it's too late all sides have valid points but if the subjects aren't accurate then that can't be done.
Tonda USA XOX


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Just to try to clear the air..fat chance of that..I posted to Upcoming Topics, not Main. Apparently Main was a computer choice. As to creater, none of you know who I am, where the idea from Quilting to Knitting came from and who owns this site. Guess! You never know who you are stabbing in the back. ????????????????


There is no such Category as "Upcoming Topics". It is simply the space in the "Digest" where the very latest topics are placed. Your new thread will also be in "Latest Topics" but there it also shows the category that you chose when starting the thread - which does not include "Upcoming Topics". In this case you must have chosen "Main" as that is where we are now.

If that is not clear, I would be happy to try to make it more simple - just let me know.
Liz


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Partly the reason is that your president has a big red button and could "accidentally" wipe out the whole human race, in one of his rages!
> 
> Have you considered that before?
> 
> ...


Thank you. Your first paragraph says it all..the dreaded red button in the hands of an egomaniac! God help us!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> There is no such Category as "Upcoming Topics". It is simply the space in the "Digest" where the very latest topics are placed. Your new thread will also be in "Latest Topics" but there it also shows the category that you chose when starting the thread - which does not include "Upcoming Topics". In this case you must have chosen "Main" as that is where we are now.
> 
> If that is not clear, I would be happy to try to make it more simple - just let me know.
> Liz


"Main" is the default. I wish admin would make selecting the category be a required active choice from the drop down menu rather than have a default. It would solve many of the categorization issues.


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

I am so disappointed in Ravelry. I too pick and chose what I read but everything and everyone should be free to say what they like, within the law do as they feel. Just because my opinion is different than yours does make you wrong, it just makes me right! (just a joke) I stand behind the President because he was elected our commander and chief. I even Obama the disaster and his un patriotic wife.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

meval said:


> Admins should not have to stop political yada yada..we should be adults! It would be nice though if when we make a post we could just erase the unnecessary comment/rant.........that feature would be awesome...we could edit our own posts..and keep them tidy.......so like when you say "no politics please".... We the person who made the post could could just delete the nasty post that they just HAVE TO add! THAT would be so Paradisical!


Perhaps you don't realize that such a feature would cost the owner of this site advertising dollars. If members could remove posts that they don't like, chaos would ensue and the owner would lose money. KP is a business, first and foremost. All forms of social media are.


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree - this is suppose to be about knitting and crocheting - it has gotten way out of hand - surely there has to be lots of political websites to rant and rave about politics.
Discussing politics sure brings the nasty people out!
I think if this continues - they should change the title - very deceiving to new comers!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> "Main" is the default. I wish admin would make selecting the category be a required active choice from the drop down menu rather than have a default. It would solve many of the categorization issues.


But it does 'appear in the box' when you open a thread. It doesn't 'just happen' later. I'm not absolutely sure that I would call that a "default". I call it the "first choice". But yes, you are right - perhaps it should be made compulsory to actually 'click' on it.
Liz


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

You might want to remember this next time you start a non knitting topic. There are many "do as I say, not as I do" people among us. 


roseknit said:


> Just get rid of non knitting subjects.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

suef3711 said:


> I just don't read them. I pick and choose what I want to read


I used to read Knitting Paradise and get all kinds of suggestions . I would save every one. Not anymore. I read and delete. Some of the focus has shifted to arguing, being nasty and political.I belong to other groups that I enjoy much more. Sad.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I believe they are posting these statements to get an argument going. I read the political statement today but did not reply. I really feel sorry for them.


----------



## Sophie Jean (Feb 20, 2017)

Kudos to the original poster that got all this started! 
You were very clever to put your tirade in "Main" right on the very first line in all capital letters - and to word it in such a manner that everyone was going to read it just to see what it was about. All in order to begin the fracas that ensued. Had you placed your comment in "Non-knitting talk" - where it belonged! - I dare say it wouldn't have accumulated 9 pages of comments. I believe you got just what you wanted. 
As one who has studied history, and realizes that we are doomed to make the mistakes of the past, I am appalled by the issue of censorship this seemingly small issue brings up! Do we next go to libraries, and anywhere literature is sold, to remove - and burn - any books and magazines that encourage people to think and to question the government!? Do we rail against, and try to control, those who disagree with those in power!? Do we spy on friends and neighbors, and turn them in for daring to voice displeasure about what's going on with the government!? Of course we do, because that's how it starts, it's insidious, it begins small... you know, like, with some ladies arguing on a little on-line knitting forum, and one of them incites some of the others into complaining about "unwanted" content in order to eventually get it banned. The key here is "unwanted" by whom!?
So, again... kudos, lady, you're following the blueprint perfectly - you must be so happy with what you got here today!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> But it does 'appear in the box' when you open a thread. It doesn't 'just happen' later. I'm not absolutely sure that I would call that a "default". I call it the "first choice". But yes, you are right - perhaps it should be made compulsory to actually 'click' on it.
> Liz


I totally agree with your comments on there being a box visible to the person starting a topic. It's not computer voodoo magic that puts it there.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

wendyacz said:


> I applaud ADMIN, for taking a stand, it's about time to challenge trumps' administation and his nasty policies, go Ravelry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto.....trump is trying to make fox news (an oxymoron for both) as his state propoganda tv. I choose not to watch him or the hate mongering on fox, just as anyone can choose not to read any political topics here. Last I looked this is still a free country......for now.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

are you saying this forum is part of raverly? if so I will be leaving it too. no one has the right to try and influence how I vote or what I believe. wonder how long it will be before they lose all their designers due to us not ordering from them any more.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

CAT FIGHT!!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Just to try to clear the air..fat chance of that..I posted to Upcoming Topics, not Main. Apparently Main was a computer choice. As to creater, none of you know who I am, where the idea from Quilting to Knitting came from and who owns this site. Guess! You never know who you are stabbing in the back. ????????????????


I'm sorry to say this hildy but you chose Main instead of changing that heading to General Topics.
I would have thought that being the creator you would have known how the programming of the site works.

I am also surprised to learn that you know who owns the site and that you are implying that you are the owner. I am near 100% sure that the original owner (the one that owned it when both you and I joined) has since sold it to another person.....were you the original owner or are you the new owner?

I am also surprised that you seemingly have a lot of sway but evidently not enough to get what you want. As I have previously said, I along with two others, pushed for the Machine Knitting section of this forum. I obviously PM'd the original owner but doing that doesn't make me feel superior to others nor make me believe for one minute I should be bowed down to as it seemingly does you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cbjllinda said:


> are you saying this forum is part of raverly? if so I will be leaving it too. no one has the right to try and influence how I vote or what I believe. wonder how long it will be before they lose all their designers due to us not ordering from them any more.


Many of the designers are LGBTQ and may have requested that Ravelry make this policy statement! Bet you didn't think of that.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

There are different sections of this site and I understand that the Attic and Chit-Chat are open to any kind of discussions. I have never went to the Attic and left Chit-Chat because of all the political talk 
I understood that Main was Knitting and Crocheting.
So why is political stuff always getting introduced?
There are three other places for those discussions.
Why can't those who just want to enjoy knitting and crocheting be left in peace?


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


Hildy3-Too true!!!!!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I totally agree with your comments on there being a box visible to the person starting a topic. It's not computer voodoo magic that puts it there.


And if you were the "creator" you would know that…….wouldn't you?

She made a deliberate choice to put it in "Main" - and then hoped that we would believe the "computer did it" nonsense! We are not that gullible!!
Liz


----------



## Aubreys gramma (Dec 26, 2014)

Very well worded. Thank you for taking the time, I appreciate it.



Sophie Jean said:


> Kudos to the original poster that got all this started!
> You were very clever to put your tirade in "Main" right on the very first line in all capital letters - and to word it in such a manner that everyone was going to read it just to see what it was about. All in order to begin the fracas that ensued. Had you placed your comment in "Non-knitting talk" - where it belonged! - I dare say it wouldn't have accumulated 9 pages of comments. I believe you got just what you wanted.
> As one who has studied history, and realizes that we are doomed to make the mistakes of the past, I am appalled by the issue of censorship this seemingly small issue brings up! Do we next go to libraries, and anywhere literature is sold, to remove - and burn - any books and magazines that encourage people to think and to question the government!? Do we rail against, and try to control, those who disagree with those in power!? Do we spy on friends and neighbors, and turn them in for daring to voice displeasure about what's going on with the government!? Of course we do, because that's how it starts, it's insidious, it begins small... you know, like, with some ladies arguing on a little on-line knitting forum, and one of them incites some of the others into complaining about "unwanted" content in order to eventually get it banned. The key here is "unwanted" by whom!?
> So, again... kudos, lady, you're following the blueprint perfectly - you must be so happy with what you got here today!


----------



## Bibben (Oct 14, 2016)

wendyacz said:


> I applaud ADMIN, for taking a stand, it's about time to challenge trumps' administation and his nasty policies, go Ravelry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why don't they ban Trump haters, too????


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Bibben said:


> Why don't they ban Trump haters, too????


You haven't even read the Ravelry Policy. Have you???


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Read the First Amendment to the Constitution. Free speech is free speech, whether you like it or not! And please stop posting topics like this in Main...if you won't abide by the rules of this forum, why should you expect anyone else to do so?


hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> Just to try to clear the air..fat chance of that..I posted to Upcoming Topics, not Main. Apparently Main was a computer choice.
> 
> *As to creater, none of you know who I am, where the idea from Quilting to Knitting came from and who owns this site. Guess! You never know who you are stabbing in the back. ????????????????*


 :sm23: :sm23: 
Yup and a couple of other prior members had the same idea/claim. They got the boot eventually.
If you were indeed the owner/creator of this site (past or present) you would have never made the plea (cough cough) to AMIN when you created THIS TOPIC, on an open forum.



hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! *If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped*. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

This may have already been mentioned and if so I am sorry for a repeat but why doesn't the administrator set up a special category for political postings like they do for chat, pictures, etc. so everyone can be happy. Those who wish to state their opinions can post in that category and those who don't even want to see the topic mentioned can opt out. My mother used to say 'out of sight, out of mind'. I wonder why she didn't abide by that when I did something I knew she didn't see! How did she know?


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

bmeredith101 said:


> This may have already been mentioned and if so I am sorry for a repeat but why doesn't the administrator set up a special category for political postings like they do for chat, pictures, etc. so everyone can be happy. Those who wish to state their opinions can post in that category and those who don't even want to see the topic mentioned can opt out. My mother used to say 'out of sight, out of mind'. I wonder why she didn't abide by that when I did something I knew she didn't see! How did she know?


Why should Admin make yet another section? It will only bleed into the other sections just like it does now. They get bored posting in their section (for whatever reason) and they start the ruckus elsewhere on the forum. I have seem many instances where someone posts to crafting topics, but forgets to check their anger/hatred/belittling/baiting remarks at the door for which they are so use to in the political arena.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> Why should Admin make yet another section? It will only bleed into the other sections just like it does now. They get bored posting in their section (for whatever reason) and they start the ruckus elsewhere on the forum.


Besides, they (same owners) have an entire forum like this one devoted to politics and it puts the solarium to shame.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What is it you are referring to? It would be nice if you could let others know so they can understand your message better.


hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Besides, they (same owners) have an entire forum like this one devoted to politics and it puts the solarium to shame.


Oh that is right..there is!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> This may have already been mentioned and if so I am sorry for a repeat but why doesn't the administrator set up a special category for political postings like they do for chat, pictures, etc. so everyone can be happy. Those who wish to state their opinions can post in that category and those who don't even want to see the topic mentioned can opt out. My mother used to say 'out of sight, out of mind'. I wonder why she didn't abide by that when I did something I knew she didn't see! How did she know?


There is three political sections already. What I presume the op is complaining about is the fact that these three exist and/or that some have posted in the wrong section (General Topics) in the same manner has she herself has done with this topic.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> There is three political sections already. What I presume the op is complaining about is the fact that these three exist and/or that some have posted in the wrong section (General Topics) in the same manner has she herself has done with this topic.


I am truly sorry. I never get involved in these kind of things but decided to 'get my feet wet' just this once (and it will be only this once!) to try to come up with something that could help. It probably wasn't very bright, I should have thought more about it. Maybe I just needed the sheep to tell me to mind my own business. But they haven't talked to me since I left the forum a couple of years ago. I probably wouldn't want to hear what they have to say either.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

wendyacz said:


> I applaud ADMIN, for taking a stand, it's about time to challenge trumps' administation and his nasty policies, go Ravelry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hilarious... this isn't even what ADMIN she was talking about. She is talking about KP... you are talking about RAV...

Just another reactionary Lib.DEM.SOC.Com


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't even see them.. but then I only do a few topics on KP. Maybe its my settings that keep them away from me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tygereye said:


> I don't even see them.. but then I only do a few topics on KP. Maybe its my settings that keep them away from me!


Yes, more should follow your lead.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> It's the choice we have in life...read it or not...this list is open enough for everyone to voice their opinion in the proper sections. If these posts are bothering people, isn't it simple enough to go into your settings and shut down the setting that closets all that you hate?...I don't belong to all the sections as I'm not interested in say "machine knitting", but I'm sure not going to yell at the people who do belong to that section. It's so simple..I don't get why you're yelling at Admin for something you don't want to read.


I'm with you on this. Generalized censorship with adults is far too dangerous IMO. Forum members are supposedly 18 years old or older, and not in need of any censorship beyond their own. Admin's role is usually business management, not policing or parenting business users.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

The simple remedy here would have been for both Ravelry and KP to discontinue allowing political postings at all. They could not have imagined things would reach this stage when they first allowed off-topics. There are many subject specific sites that would not allow off-topic posts or comments.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Sophie Jean said:


> Kudos to the original poster that got all this started!
> You were very clever to put your tirade in "Main" right on the very first line in all capital letters - and to word it in such a manner that everyone was going to read it just to see what it was about. All in order to begin the fracas that ensued. Had you placed your comment in "Non-knitting talk" - where it belonged! - I dare say it wouldn't have accumulated 9 pages of comments. I believe you got just what you wanted.
> As one who has studied history, and realizes that we are doomed to make the mistakes of the past, I am appalled by the issue of censorship this seemingly small issue brings up! Do we next go to libraries, and anywhere literature is sold, to remove - and burn - any books and magazines that encourage people to think and to question the government!? Do we rail against, and try to control, those who disagree with those in power!? Do we spy on friends and neighbors, and turn them in for daring to voice displeasure about what's going on with the government!? Of course we do, because that's how it starts, it's insidious, it begins small... you know, like, with some ladies arguing on a little on-line knitting forum, and one of them incites some of the others into complaining about "unwanted" content in order to eventually get it banned. The key here is "unwanted" by whom!?
> So, again... kudos, lady, you're following the blueprint perfectly - you must be so happy with what you got here today!


If the OP truly wanted to address admin, she would have sent an email to the site email (found in the "Contact us" tab on the bottom of EVERY page on KP.) Or she could have crafted a private message to admin. Neither of course would have opened a can of worms on the forum, which IS exactly what she wanted.


----------



## dishers (Dec 1, 2017)

If you don’t like it, don’t read it. I use that little X in the corner. If you open it and don’t like it, close it. No one is forcing anyone else to read anything they don’t like. It’s pretty simple.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

meval said:


> Admins should not have to stop political yada yada..we should be adults! It would be nice though if when we make a post we could just erase the unnecessary comment/rant.........that feature would be awesome...we could edit our own posts..and keep them tidy.......so like when you say "no politics please".... We the person who made the post could could just delete the nasty post that they just HAVE TO add! THAT would be so Paradisical!


I believe that you might be on the wrong knitting forum.

Consider finding one "better" for you maybe, or switch your "avoidance mechanism" on, and thereby avoid what you don't like!!

But KP is one of the best....

Surely its not that difficult?

Speaking for myself only, I switch my autopilot on and avoid what I don't like!


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm really tired of all the stupid rantings. Don't subscribe to sections you don't like. If they come up, just don't read them. I have enjoyed looking at others projects, families. travel etc. since 2012. Many beautiful handmade items. Will continue to do so and ignore the garbage.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Bibben said:


> Why don't they ban Trump haters, too????


Simply because there are FAR more of them than "Trump lovers".....a lot more!

Trump lost the popular vote in 2016, he will lose everything in 2020....think about that!!

Admin would lose far too many members if they did what you ask, probably 80% or even more, and with them goes their income too!!

Its business.


----------



## gretchen (Jan 17, 2011)

This used to be Knitting Paradise.......now it is Paradise Lost.....There is more jabbing with the needles than knitting....War of the Worlds is now War of the Wools....sigh


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Joan K said:


> I choose to read the political posts. I like to hear the differing opinions from all countries. As long as the discussion stays civil it can be very educational. When it turns sour, I back out and go read another topic. I can do it all by myself. I don't need admin's help.


Agreed! She may be sick of politics being discussed here, but a lot more people are sick of the things going on in the U.S. right now. Cheer up, this will all die down once he's out of office, which can't happen soon enough.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

bmeredith101 said:



> This may have already been mentioned and if so I am sorry for a repeat but why doesn't the administrator set up a special category for political postings like they do for chat, pictures, etc. so everyone can be happy. Those who wish to state their opinions can post in that category and those who don't even want to see the topic mentioned can opt out. My mother used to say 'out of sight, out of mind'. I wonder why she didn't abide by that when I did something I knew she didn't see! How did she know?


Why do you not read the forum rules, you said you agreed with them when you joined!

Now you want to change them!!!

Remember that Admin can erase your membership and make it very difficult for you to return, if he/she so wishes.....

You pay nothing, you get nothing, you own nothing, except some good and friendly manners to all!


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

If want admin to make your decisions go to Ravelry.


----------



## whale watcher (Aug 30, 2017)

barbarab said:


> This website is not required reading...if it is that hellish to you, simply stop coming here. It will free up many hours of your day and you will no longer be a victim.


Oh...goodness me; you are too funny!


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Could you imagine if all the knitters on here went to a political forum and started talking about their patterns and projects? I think it would be hilarious! BUT, this is exactly what those political discussions are doing to our knitting forum, and it doesn't belong HERE, anymore than our knitting discussions belong on a political forum!

And 3.... 2.... 1.... GO! I'm sure some of you will try to rip me a new one, but I'm not going to follow this topic, so I really don't care!!!!!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

All the knitters that I have known, had wide ranging interests, over tea and knitting they would discuss anything and everything, politics, even sex toys, boyfriends and and and....I have had a red face from time to and been laughed at!! Not a problem!!

KP is just like that!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> I am truly sorry. I never get involved in these kind of things but decided to 'get my feet wet' just this once (and it will be only this once!) to try to come up with something that could help. It probably wasn't very bright, I should have thought more about it. Maybe I just needed the sheep to tell me to mind my own business. But they haven't talked to me since I left the forum a couple of years ago. I probably wouldn't want to hear what they have to say either.


Oh don't say you are sorry, you have nothing to be sorry about! 
I certainly hope that my post didn't make you feel you had put your foot in it.....I just presumed from what you said that you didn't realize that there are three political sections and was only trying to put you in the picture. If my post upset you then it should be me saying sorry not you.....so I am extremely sorry! :sm12:

There is also the fact that it is your business anyway because being a member entitles you to state your opinion the same as me and everyone else. Join in and if anyone does get stroppy with you take it on the chin and then laugh it off. :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> All the knitters that I have known, had wide ranging interests, over tea and knitting they would discuss anything and everything, politics, even sex toys, boyfriends and and and....I have had a red face from time to and been laughed at!! Not a problem!!
> 
> KP is just like that!!


Sounds like my group.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Joan K said:


> I choose to read the political posts. I like to hear the differing opinions from all countries. As long as the discussion stays civil it can be very educational. When it turns sour, I back out and go read another topic. I can do it all by myself. I don't need admin's help.


OMG - a grownup response! Thank you.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

wendyacz said:


> I applaud ADMIN, for taking a stand, it's about time to challenge trumps' administation and his nasty policies, go Ravelry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I too applaud Admin - BUT not should be about Trump! Go Trump! Nasty policies and politicians are (if you are not aware) on BOTH sides! I wish Admin would eliminate or if not then move such topics to another section instead of "main" since this forum should be knitting and crocheting issues. There is such a thing as freedom of speech and if you or I do not like it or share their opinions we can simply ignore it here or anywhere else for that matter. This is known as Freedom of Choice.


----------



## Bedo (Jun 4, 2018)

You people are so closed mined being a woman how can you support a man that does not like women. We have to support those coal miners in Virginia who he promised the sky to. Now our air is going to be bad. So when you can’t breathe you can be proud you voted for Trumpster. I continue to talk about how mean,
Sexist and liar he is. He doesn’t care about you All he cares about are is rich friends.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> OK....this forum was started for just hand knitters. Although I can hand knit (and blowing my own trumpet here....really elaborate and complicated stitch patterns) and although I can crochet (and the same applies) I now only machine knit seeing that Arthritis makes doing the former two hard to do.
> 
> This forum didn't cater for machine knitters until two others, along with myself, pushed for the machine knitting section. After a reasonable short time the machine knitting section grew in popularity....but unfortunately this doesn't seem to be the case today as many original members/posters seem to have moved to the more popular/newer Facebook machine knitting groups.
> 
> Other subjects (including politics) were introduced and these were to be placed in the reverent groups set up by the owner for the said subjects. If these separate sections were now removed then I believe Knitting Paradise would fold because there wouldn't be the footfall needed to make it a good financial ongoing concern. With this in mind those that want to limit what is allowed, and what isn't allowed, should realize that if they were to get their own way they could be the ones that makes what is a good forum (if you know how to used it correctly) close down.


Now, that's something I hadn't considered. That this site could fold without all its sections. None of us want that to happen. Thanks for posting this!
Tina


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> Because his attitudes on conservation, and his constant sabre-rattling, will have effects rather farther afield than the borders of the only country which voted him into office….the USA.
> 
> We will all suffer for the stupidity of a minority of your countrymen.
> Now, do you understand??
> Liz


Exactly Liz...to my knowledge there hasn't been a bomb built yet that knows when to halt at the border and turn around. We are close to the Washington State border, we have friends there and were worried that this maniac has the ability to press the button. His attitudes and actions have washed across the world like dirty dish water...when you consider the head of a powerful nation is more friendly with the likes of Putin, Mohammed Bin Salman & King Jong Un we have a serious problem...all of those men have killed for no apparently reason...Un even kills family members, Putin sends his henchmen to England to kill those that don't agree with him there. MBS killed a US citizen and trump doesn't give a damn...he sides with these evil creatures...God help us all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

freespirit said:


> I too applaud Admin - BUT not should be about Trump! Go Trump! Nasty policies and politicians are (if you are not aware) on BOTH sides! I wish Admin would eliminate or if not then move such topics to another section instead of "main" since this forum should be knitting and crocheting issues. There is such a thing as freedom of speech and if you or I do not like it or share their opinions we can simply ignore it here or anywhere else for that matter. This is known as Freedom of Choice.


Your freedom of choice means you can walk by any topic which doesn't suit your fancy.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Likes being in BETTER company than can be had in the Solarium for example .
> Stirring the pot , insulting , giving people what they THINK is a rude name . It serves to point out just WHO AND WHAT they are .
> GO RAVELRY ,THANK YOU .


Sort of sounds like the example that trump exudes, rude beyond, a liar, He is a king of all that is wrong with this world...be thankful it isn't one of your relatives that's been put in cages with nothing to keep them clean...to believe what trump says is completely ridiculous...he is throwing your wonderful Country down the toilet and he won't care...it's all about trump, lst, 2nd & last...his legacy will be one of the worst of any leader of any country, including his good friends in N.Korea, China & Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

farmlady said:


> There are different sections of this site and I understand that the Attic and Chit-Chat are open to any kind of discussions. I have never went to the Attic and left Chit-Chat because of all the political talk
> I understood that Main was Knitting and Crocheting.
> So why is political stuff always getting introduced?
> There are three other places for those discussions.
> Why can't those who just want to enjoy knitting and crocheting be left in peace?


I guess what the OP was saying is that one cannot be interested in knitting/crocheting and political conversations at the same time...we're supposed to be a one trick pony..


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> If the OP truly wanted to address admin, she would have sent an email to the site email (found in the "Contact us" tab on the bottom of EVERY page on KP.) Or she could have crafted a private message to admin. Neither of course would have opened a can of worms on the forum, which IS exactly what she wanted.


Right on target KITRs....that's exactly my thought too.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Agnesk said:


> I completely agree that politics have no place on a knitting site. Please find a different site to voice your political positions. Just as those of you who post their political affiliation do not want to hear of an opposite position the same holds for those who do not agree with you.


I enjoy political DISCUSSION. Setting aside the more radical members of each extreme, with whom discussion is almost impossible, I want to know why people believe as they do. On items related to a Trump, some are one issue voters/supporters for whom that one issue is vital. I have a family member in this position. She initially was such a rabid Trump supporter that we could not talk. Now, we are at least able to discuss issues and discover we aren't as far apart on them as we had thought.

I enjoy the links posted by both sides, they usually contain articles that I wouldn't have found on my own. I have belonged to many real life crafting groups over the years and in all of them we have discussed topics other than our shared craft. The difference is that face to face we don't have the anonymity of the Internet, and because of that we are more civil. I have actively sought out the views of those with differing political views and had wonderful conversations with people who don't share my view point. My personal opinion is that the crux of the matter isn't politics, it is our rapid slide into total incivility.

I do have to say that I find it mildly amusing that the original rant against politics on a knitting/crochet site was posted in "Main" the one area exclusively reserved for yarn/fiber related topics. Seems none of us should be throwing stones.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Bedo said:


> You people are so closed mined being a woman how can you support a man that does not like women. We have to support those coal miners in Virginia who he promised the sky to. Now our air is going to be bad. So when you can't breathe you can be proud you voted for Trumpster. I continue to talk about how mean,
> Sexist and liar he is. He doesn't care about you All he cares about are is rich friends.


Unfortunately Bedo they cannot see beyond the nose on their face...how many of his promises has he kept?....All he wanted to do is to undo everything Obama did. This is his focus...to be friends with the like of murderers like Kim Jong Un, MBL, & Putin...what a legacy he will leave...Money is the only thing that's important to him and he has his rich friends supporting him. Believing in the murderers instead of his own FBI is beyond reality. He is beyond stupid, but this is a frightening time as we found out that he had his finger on the button....I honestly don't know where it will end, but I pray that 2020 will kick him to the curb and he will be indicted and put in prison.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

Bedo said:


> You people are so closed mined being a woman how can you support a man that does not like women. We have to support those coal miners in Virginia who he promised the sky to. Now our air is going to be bad. So when you can't breathe you can be proud you voted for Trumpster. I continue to talk about how mean,
> Sexist and liar he is. He doesn't care about you All he cares about are is rich friends.


I am not closed minded. I try to look at the wole picture or situation. Do you know how important coal is to us? Do your research. As to dirty air, have you ever been to a big industrial city like Detroit, LA, etc.? Pollution is not only created by coal. As to the issues about sexist, liar and favouring the rich look at the previous presidencies! This is an example of being narrow minded. Tell me how we are to pay for all the freebies, programs, homeless people ect if not for the rich "friends"?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MommaCrochet said:


> Now, that's something I hadn't considered. That this site could fold without all its sections. None of us want that to happen. Thanks for posting this!
> Tina


Unlikely, Ravelry has received a HUGE number of new members since the announcement!!

Really positive!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

freespirit said:


> I am not closed minded. I try to look at the wole picture or situation. Do you know how important coal is to us? Do your research. As to dirty air, have you ever been to a big industrial city like Detroit, LA, etc.? Pollution is not only created by coal. As to the issues about sexist, liar and favouring the rich look at the previous presidencies! This is an example of being narrow minded. Tell me how we are to pay for all the freebies, programs, homeless people ect if not for the rich "friends"?


https://psmag.com/news/research-finds-that-racism-sexism-and-status-fears-drove-trump-voters

This is where much of the angst is coming from. There are many studies showing fear at the loss of American whiteness is at the core of the anti-immigration, military policies, welfare policies, etc.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

freespirit said:


> I am not closed minded. I try to look at the wole picture or situation. Do you know how important coal is to us? Do your research. As to dirty air, have you ever been to a big industrial city like Detroit, LA, etc.? Pollution is not only created by coal. As to the issues about sexist, liar and favouring the rich look at the previous presidencies! This is an example of being narrow minded. Tell me how we are to pay for all the freebies, programs, homeless people ect if not for the rich "friends"?


Bedo...when the trumpsters don't have a logical answer they always fall back on "look what so & so did"...they try to deflect giving an honest answer by going back in time...I thought time was a teacher so that "had" that happened we would learn from it and never repeat it again...


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

Kahlua said:


> Bedo...when the trumpsters don't have a logical answer they always fall back on "look what so & so did"...they try to deflect giving an honest answer by going back in time...I thought time was a teacher so that "had" that happened we would learn from it and never repeat it again...


I just do not like "the pot calling the kettle black" so to speak. Why do people want to criticize what is happening now when it has been going on for such a long time? Just stating nothing is one sided in my opinion which I feel I have the right to share such as you all are doing too! Talk about being narrow minded!


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

freespirit said:


> I just do not like "the pot calling the kettle black" so to speak. Why do people want to criticize what is happening now when it has been going on for such a long time? Just stating nothing is one sided in my opinion which I feel I have the right to share such as you all are doing too! Talk about being narrow minded!


This insanity in the WH has been "Going on for such a long time"???!!! Never has a president sunk to the lows that this pond scum has!! Cosying up to dictators, lying on a constant basis, etc, etc. Give your head a shake!!!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

freespirit said:


> I am not closed minded. I try to look at the wole picture or situation. Do you know how important coal is to us? Do your research. As to dirty air, have you ever been to a big industrial city like Detroit, LA, etc.? Pollution is not only created by coal. As to the issues about sexist, liar and favouring the rich look at the previous presidencies! This is an example of being narrow minded. Tell me how we are to pay for all the freebies, programs, homeless people ect if not for the rich "friends"?


Coal was once very important in the UK too - but that was a very long time ago. We have no coal pits left here, and I don't think that anyone here is sorry. We are replacing the energy once produced from fossil fuels with energy from renewable clean sources.

The dirty air in Detroit (and every other town or city), is caused by emissions from the other form of fossil fuel - petroleum, oil, gas, petrol - call it what you like! This is what scientists are working on now - replacing the use of petroleum in our transport systems and industries.

The US is falling behind the rest of the world in it's scientific research, and will continue to do so for as long as you are led by a Climate Change Denier who is permitting you to pollute the air and water in your own country - and from there spread that pollution over the whole world.

And the reason he is permitting this to happen?…….. To fill the pockets of himself and his greedy, rich friends.
Liz


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Angela Shroyer said:


> Some of these statements are so dangerously vile. I was new to KP and actually read and replied. The response was so vicious and yet rather humorous because it was awkward, weird. Those telling this woman to grow up aren't actually being honest with themselves or others. New KP'ers may be stepping into a very messy situation with rude, even threatening remarks being made toward them on these topics. I think you need to grow up RookieRetiree and admit that New KP might be quite vulnerable. Those who have been on KP awhile know better. If one reads a topic and are just wondering what is this topic all about because they're new then discover threats and vile, strange responses. They may even disagree with the main topic writer and then find themselves being threatened as happened to myself when I was new to KP. I dropped that topic and made sure I never again wandered into THOSE topics. Is it necessary to learn the hard way? Do any of you have vulnerable people in your lives? Wouldn't it be best to protect new KP'ers instead of forcing them to learn the hard way?
> 
> hildy3 isn't alone in thinking these topics get vicious and strange. Admin needs to remember new to KP members are vulnerable. I wish there was a way to highlight inappropriate topics.


That is exactly why Admin created the section called the "Attic" for controversial posts. Unfortunately, those that want to post their political, controversial opinions, use General Chit Chat instead of putting them in the Attic where they belong. When Admin was active, they used to move political posts that were posted in the wrong section to the Attic. Now that Admin is no longer active on this site, more and more are posting political, controversial subjects in KP. They have all kinds of excuses for doing this instead of showing consideration for KP members by posting the political posts where they belong-------in the "Attic."


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

suef3711 said:


> I just don't read them. I pick and choose what I want to read


I agree.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> OMG - a grownup response! Thank you.


And another grownup response. Let's hope it's a trend ;~D.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Without reading all the above posts I sincerely hope Knitting Paradise is going to be about knitting, crochet, crafts and friendships from now forward.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> The Attic and General Chit Chat came later. They were formed to stop this stuff. There are people who can't help themselves... they get up in the morning just wanting to aggravate someone, and what better place to do so, than KP. I used to read everything in "Main", but it has turned into the attic again, so there are days when I just don't bother to look at KP. The viciousness and ugliness are not warranted, but it is easy in this internet forum to forget manners. If you had to face someone, I doubt you would be so vile. Someone commented about going elsewhere "to shop" but when you go in the craft store or the yarn shop, you don't get hit with politics, so why do we have it here? The admin added the attic for this kind of topic...


There has been General Chit Chat for as long as I can remember. I think the Attic started at the time of the AmyKnits fiasco.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

Kahlua said:


> I guess what the OP was saying is that one cannot be interested in knitting/crocheting and political conversations at the same time...we're supposed to be a one trick pony..


Wrong guess. Enjoy your day


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Charlotte80 said:


> I agree it is a simple matter to read the title, well, for the most part and select what we want to see or read. I just wish members would put their posts in the proper sections. Then it would be simple to unsubscribe to a section we aren't interested in. Maybe there should be a section opened titled, "Free For all" or maybe, "Duke it Out" I know people in the USA would understand the meaning. I'm sure people in other parts of the world have similar expressions.
> Is this a good idea? What do you think?


I love your titles suggestions. That would certainly leave no grey area of wondering what is to follow.


----------



## mgmgpb2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Not sure what political posts your comment refers to. Let me point out tho that when I get the Knitting Paradise email, I admittedly just delete from my inbox because I’m too busy to open and read posts. I have in the past however used Ravelry because I could “shop” through patterns limited to my search parameters. Today, I voluntarily deleted my membership from that website due to what I felt to be a hypocritical and reverse prejudiced policy. I won’t elaborate here.

My fellow knitters and crocheters, if we see posts that we don’t agree with and if we allow our anger and frustration to be fed, we will always feel angry. I would prefer that we go back to the old etiquette where polite company avoids controversial topics simply because it’s rude to possibly stir up negative emotions among those minimally acquainted. I think it’s inappropriate to post political content on a crafts forum for that very reason. Since those days are long gone though, and lately it seems some people feel the need to stir up heated emotions wherever they are. 
To keep our peace of mind in pursuit of our hobby, can we just decide to not read or dwell on what we find offensive? Let’s don’t censor and then blacklist people from this forum for posting political ideas. Ravelry crossed the line.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I welcome political discussions & opinions...but not on a knitting and crocheting forum.


mumbojumbo said:


> I agree. This is a knitting and crochet forum - not a political forum.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Kahlua said:


> I guess what the OP was saying is that one cannot be interested in knitting/crocheting and political conversations at the same time...we're supposed to be a one trick pony..


Because this is what the title of Main says:
Main
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Should the knitters and crocheters all go into Chit Chat and the Solarium etc and post topics, questions, comments, and pictures about knitting and crochet all over their pages?


----------



## jmstalice (Oct 30, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> I applaud ADMIN, for taking a stand, it's about time to challenge trumps' administation and his nasty policies, go Ravelry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's just adding fuel to the fire. I'm inclined to think Trump doesn't give a rat's a$$ about what Ravelry thinks or that Ravelry will challenge his policies. Like the others have said, 'Don't like it, don't read it'. You can make the choice.


----------



## Emerson116 (Jul 13, 2018)

hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


If you don't like the posts do not open them. This site is FREE-quit blaming admin. They cannot control all-give them a break!


----------



## LadyNW (Nov 17, 2013)

Our first Constitutional Amendment allows for free speech.....to stop someone from speaking is against what our republic stands for. You are free here in this country to read what you like and not read what you do not......Thank goodness for that miraculous freedom ....If our speaking of words were censored becasue some one doesn't like what we say then we will be living as if we are in Russia or China.......plus who ..yes...just who...gets to decide what is appropriate to say and what is not!....That is why we have a constitution..We are a republic here in the USA one of which no other country can boast as having to live within. It is our freedoms which draws so many to come and become our Unique American country to enjoy the freedoms of our constitution. 

I agree that we love our craft and want to read all about it.....this forum is beyond wonderful....bless the people who created it.... and bless them for making it function as the wonderful service it brings. I am evre so thankful we are also free to read any part of it for our enjoyment.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LadyNW said:


> Our first Constitutional Amendment allows for free speech.....to stop someone from speaking is against what our republic stands for. You are free here in this country to read what you like and not read what you do not......Thank goodness for that miraculous freedom ....If our speaking of words were censored becasue some one doesn't like what we say then we will be living as if we are in Russia or China.......plus who ..yes...just who...gets to decide what is appropriate to say and what is not!....That is why we have a constitution..We are a republic here in the USA one of which no other country can boast as having to live within. It is our freedoms which draws so many to come and become our Unique American country to enjoy the freedoms of our constitution.
> 
> I agree that we love our craft and want to read all about it.....this forum is beyond wonderful....bless the people who created it.... and bless them for making it function as the wonderful service it brings. I am evre so thankful we are also free to read any part of it for our enjoyment.


I've enjoyed it for over 8 years. It is a great site.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Altice said:


> Because this is what the title of Main says:
> Main
> (knitting and crochet help/discussions)
> 
> Should the knitters and crocheters all go into Chit Chat and the Solarium etc and post topics, questions, comments, and pictures about knitting and crochet all over their pages?


It's really simple, just go to the sections that strike your fancy..if it's just knitting/crocheting then that's the place to go, if you like a bit of politics then again go to the section that contain them. It's not rocket science...we all have a choice here...if you've set your selections to go to ones that you don't like then go into your settings and straighten it all out.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hildy, I know what you mean. I could not believe the number of political posts on here in the last few days.

I mourn the loss of kindness. It is not so much the political discussions, but the unkindness and viciousness of people. Even in a knitting thread there are just really rude people. There are so many people on here who are quick to call names, belittle someone, and just be vicious. People seem to think that "Free Speech" means they can say anything they want to, do away with manners and kindness. I don't think that's what our forefathers intended.


----------



## Bedo (Jun 4, 2018)

Amen


----------



## marciago (Jun 26, 2019)

Congratulations Admin. Finally someone is remembering what the Golden Rule truly means. It is difficult having morals and living an ethical life, but you need to be able to look at yourself in the mirror each morning and be proud of what you see.


----------



## Sylvia in PA (Apr 30, 2019)

I’m a new KP person. And, I have to admit, I’m not happy with all the political talk. I come here to get away from that and talk about knitting. I don’t even want to see it listed as a topic...it disgusts me. I’ll be dropping out soon if it continues...I’m just not interested in seeing it or having to think about it. Just my opinion, and I’ve kept quiet about it until now.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Really tired of our president being bashed, I personally thought Obama was the worst thing that has happened to this country in a long time, but I didn't bash him while he was the sitting president. Let see if we can do as mom taught me, if you can't say something nice, then just shut our mouths.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Sylvia in PA said:


> I'm a new KP person. And, I have to admit, I'm not happy with all the political talk. I come here to get away from that and talk about knitting. I don't even want to see it listed as a topic...it disgusts me. I'll be dropping out soon if it continues...I'm just not interested in seeing it or having to think about it. Just my opinion, and I've kept quiet about it until now.


This issue is deeper than you think.


----------



## RagTag (Apr 18, 2019)

The title "Political B.S. Rants" would be more appropriate.


----------



## RagTag (Apr 18, 2019)

Joan K said:


> I am amazed at the people that come on a forum, that is owned by somebody who lets them post for free, and demands what topics should be posted.
> 
> I enjoy the political posts. I would like to see them stay.
> 
> ...


That would be lovely if the political posts weren't so hateful and antagonistic. Also, if those with opposing views were not viciously attacked.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Oh don't say you are sorry, you have nothing to be sorry about!
> I certainly hope that my post didn't make you feel you had put your foot in it.....I just presumed from what you said that you didn't realize that there are three political sections and was only trying to put you in the picture. If my post upset you then it should be me saying sorry not you.....so I am extremely sorry! :sm12:
> 
> There is also the fact that it is your business anyway because being a member entitles you to state your opinion the same as me and everyone else. Join in and if anyone does get stroppy with you take it on the chin and then laugh it off. :sm17: :sm24:


Thank you for your kind reply!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

When you file a complaint, it is helpful to the administration if you specify what it is, exactly, that you are complaining about.


hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> Looking at the date you joined, we are both originals and have been thru the KP wars and we, and KP have survived, but this seems to trouble me, as you can tell. Can you tell me, if I, also ignore it, it will go away? Don't understand "grownup"..assuming we both are, but that's not important..KP surviving is.


It will go away from your life. It will persist here.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Angela Shroyer said:


> Some of these statements are so dangerously vile. I was new to KP and actually read and replied. The response was so vicious and yet rather humorous because it was awkward, weird. Those telling this woman to grow up aren't actually being honest with themselves or others. New KP'ers may be stepping into a very messy situation with rude, even threatening remarks being made toward them on these topics. I think you need to grow up RookieRetiree and admit that New KP might be quite vulnerable. Those who have been on KP awhile know better. If one reads a topic and are just wondering what is this topic all about because they're new then discover threats and vile, strange responses. They may even disagree with the main topic writer and then find themselves being threatened as happened to myself when I was new to KP. I dropped that topic and made sure I never again wandered into THOSE topics. Is it necessary to learn the hard way? Do any of you have vulnerable people in your lives? Wouldn't it be best to protect new KP'ers instead of forcing them to learn the hard way?
> 
> hildy3 isn't alone in thinking these topics get vicious and strange. Admin needs to remember new to KP members are vulnerable. I wish there was a way to highlight inappropriate topics.


What do you consider a threat?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> AMEN! And thank you...I needed that!


See, you do like political posts because you get your needs met.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> So naive or can't read...I am a creator, stupid!


Creator of the site. It is you who can't read or comprehend what is written. Maybe had she said "owners" instead of creators, you would get it. Name-calling is even less welcome here than the politics you say you hate.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

jordi said:


> Therein lies the problem. If it's in the proper category those people who don't want to participate won't be subjected to it.


The originator of this thread comes into any clearly labeled political thread daily and scolds like an irate chipmunk, about posting in the wrong section. She chose to post this thread in the wrong section. Her title doesn't indicate political in any way. How's that for the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

afoster said:


> And I'm still wondering why anyone in another country has to voice an opinion on an American president whether good or bad. (JMHO) I too choose not to read the political rantings of others but I do understand why this lady wants this stopped. This forum started out being simply knitting or crafting questions and ideas. I enjoyed it much more when it was.


Because we live on a planet, not an island.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

knovice knitter said:


> Because we live on a planet, not an island.


Exactly. What that lunatic in the WH does affects the entire planet. His supporters either don't understand this, or just don't care.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Because we live on a planet, not an island.


Neatly put knovice knitter. 
Thank you
Liz


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

susieknitter said:


> OK....this forum was started for just hand knitters. Although I can hand knit (and blowing my own trumpet here....really elaborate and complicated stitch patterns) and although I can crochet (and the same applies) I now only machine knit seeing that Arthritis makes doing the former two hard to do.
> 
> This forum didn't cater for machine knitters until two others, along with myself, pushed for the machine knitting section. After a reasonable short time the machine knitting section grew in popularity....but unfortunately this doesn't seem to be the case today as many original members/posters seem to have moved to the more popular/newer Facebook machine knitting groups.
> 
> Other subjects (including politics) were introduced and these were to be placed in the reverent groups set up by the owner for the said subjects. If these separate sections were now removed then I believe Knitting Paradise would fold because there wouldn't be the footfall needed to make it a good financial ongoing concern. With this in mind those that want to limit what is allowed, and what isn't allowed, should realize that if they were to get their own way they could be the ones that makes what is a good forum (if you know how to used it correctly) close down.


Well, as a new member still winding my way through the thousands and thousands of posts (past and present), I'd like to say thank you for starting the machine knitting section! That's what brought me here to KP. My stupid Ultimate Sweater Machine is making me the ultimate frustrated beginning machine knitter. Grrr!

And as far as the political posts on here: I'm new and I've figured out that there are specific sections for specific posts. Just follow the rules and if you come across a post that you don't like, either voice your opinion on it (pro or con) or not. Pretty simple. :sm24:


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

lizcrafts said:


> There is no such Category as "Upcoming Topics". It is simply the space in the "Digest" where the very latest topics are placed. Your new thread will also be in "Latest Topics" but there it also shows the category that you chose when starting the thread - which does not include "Upcoming Topics". In this case you must have chosen "Main" as that is where we are now.
> 
> If that is not clear, I would be happy to try to make it more simple - just let me know.
> Liz


Thank you for this clarification! I thought I was going crazy! Yes, you choose which topic you want to post under, then type in your comments. This format isn't the most user-friendly, but it doesn't require a Ph.D. either. ????


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

donnan56 said:


> Well, as a new member still winding my way through the thousands and thousands of posts (past and present), I'd like to say thank you for starting the machine knitting section! That's what brought me here to KP. My stupid Ultimate Sweater Machine is making me the ultimate frustrated beginning machine knitter. Grrr!
> 
> And as far as the political posts on here: I'm new and I've figured out that there are specific sections for specific posts. Just follow the rules and if you come across a post that you don't like, either voice your opinion on it (pro or con) or not. Pretty simple. :sm24:


Isn't it a shame that others can't figure that out too!!! It's really pretty simple, isn't it??!!

Welcome to KP - from one of those who still use knitting "sticks"!!!!
Liz x


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


Can we cut and paste your open letter and use it to message ADMIN?


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

Kahlua said:


> I guess what the OP was saying is that one cannot be interested in knitting/crocheting and political conversations at the same time...we're supposed to be a one trick pony..


Well, in that case, I'm glad none of you have been in my craft room! Knitting, quilting, machine knitting, sewing clothes, papier-mâché, etc., etc., etc. Being interested in more than one subject keeps the body and mind nimble and sharp. There's more to life than knitting and more to life that affects your life and those you know AND don't know. ????


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

I think a few dozen of you may be painfully behind in your knitting/crocheting projects! Dem debates are Thursday and Friday -be informed of who you want to vote for. I watch BOTH parties debates in order to make an informed decision. Open minds, closed mouths!!!


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

gypsymagpye said:


> I also choose what to read but Adim should make it clear which section these types of posts belong in. I don't know if they have the ability to move a post to another section? It probably wouldn't hurt for then to make a formal announcement of some sort. I see many posts in Main that really belong in General Chit Chat. It just makes it more work to sort through them. It's only going to get worse until Nov. 2020. ????????‍♀


If there is a way for the Administrator to move Threads to the right sections, then maybe we wouldn't see so many complaints? ????


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

donnan56 said:


> Well, in that case, I'm glad none of you have been in my craft room! Knitting, quilting, machine knitting, sewing clothes, papier-mâché, etc., etc., etc. Being interested in more than one subject keeps the body and mind nimble and sharp. There's more to life than knitting and more to life that affects your life and those you know AND don't know. ????


My favourite saying - "The day I learn nothing new, is 24 hours totally wasted!

I have a feeling you might agree!?
Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

donnan56 said:


> If there is a way for the Administrator to move Threads to the right sections, then maybe we wouldn't see so many complaints? ????


There used to be - but about 18 months(??) ago he/she went AWOL - and then sold the site.

Unfortunately, the type of organisation you are suggesting, has not been re-instated by the new owner.
Liz


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

RookieRetiree said:


> Besides, they (same owners) have an entire forum like this one devoted to politics and it puts the solarium to shame.


What are the other sites that this owner runs? ❓


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

Correction-debates are on Wednesday and Thursday!!!!


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

der_fisherman said:


> All the knitters that I have known, had wide ranging interests, over tea and knitting they would discuss anything and everything, politics, even sex toys, boyfriends and and and....I have had a red face from time to and been laughed at!! Not a problem!!
> 
> KP is just like that!!


Thank you for this comment! My friends in the groups I go to (sewing and knitting) have conversations that go WAY beyond our handwork. ????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

donnan56 said:


> What are the other sites that this owner runs? ❓


I'm aware of a photography one, a quilting one, and a political one besides this one.


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

KateLyn11 said:


> I enjoy political DISCUSSION. Setting aside the more radical members of each extreme, with whom discussion is almost impossible, I want to know why people believe as they do. On items related to a Trump, some are one issue voters/supporters for whom that one issue is vital. I have a family member in this position. She initially was such a rabid Trump supporter that we could not talk. Now, we are at least able to discuss issues and discover we aren't as far apart on them as we had thought.
> 
> I enjoy the links posted by both sides, they usually contain articles that I wouldn't have found on my own. I have belonged to many real life crafting groups over the years and in all of them we have discussed topics other than our shared craft. The difference is that face to face we don't have the anonymity of the Internet, and because of that we are more civil. I have actively sought out the views of those with differing political views and had wonderful conversations with people who don't share my view point. My personal opinion is that the crux of the matter isn't politics, it is our rapid slide into total incivility.
> 
> I do have to say that I find it mildly amusing that the original rant against politics on a knitting/crochet site was posted in "Main" the one area exclusively reserved for yarn/fiber related topics. Seems none of us should be throwing stones.


Hear, hear! ????????


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm aware of a photography one, a quilting one, and a political one besides this one.


Just out of interest. Do you happen to know if they all sold off at the time as KP, and if so was it to the same buyer?
Liz


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

donnan56 said:


> Well, as a new member still winding my way through the thousands and thousands of posts (past and present), I'd like to say thank you for starting the machine knitting section! That's what brought me here to KP. My stupid Ultimate Sweater Machine is making me the ultimate frustrated beginning machine knitter. Grrr!
> 
> And as far as the political posts on here: I'm new and I've figured out that there are specific sections for specific posts. Just follow the rules and if you come across a post that you don't like, either voice your opinion on it (pro or con) or not. Pretty simple. :sm24:


Welcome. I'm one of the old timers here, so I remember well when little beyond knitting and crocheting were discussed. Contrary to popular opinion, however, we had some super competitive knitters who were given to nasty comments almost from the outset, so the idea that all was sweetness and light just isn't true. That's when additional sections were added, one by one, in attempt to keep things under control--an impossibility on a worldwide forum in my opinion. You are doing a fine job of figuring out how things work here. Some of us, me included, take mini-vacations when we feel the need in addition to doing our censoring for ourselves only. I have to say that I learned how to speak my mind for the first time in my life, an oddity for someone in her 70's, on this forum. Having accomplished that, I've decided to dial it back to something I'm more comfortable with.

I was an original Bond user years ago before we moved into our current home; I'm not sure how the Ultimate Sweater Machine differs. I'm toying with the idea of resurrecting the old Bond since arthritis is limiting my ability to do hand knitting, which I enjoy more.

And once again, welcome to KP, home of the "pretty simple." ;~D!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> Just out of interest. Do you happen to know if they all sold off at the time as KP, and if so was it to the same buyer?
> Liz


I have no idea.


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

freespirit said:


> I am not closed minded. I try to look at the wole picture or situation. Do you know how important coal is to us? Do your research. As to dirty air, have you ever been to a big industrial city like Detroit, LA, etc.? Pollution is not only created by coal. As to the issues about sexist, liar and favouring the rich look at the previous presidencies! This is an example of being narrow minded. Tell me how we are to pay for all the freebies, programs, homeless people ect if not for the rich "friends"?


You do realize coal has a higher percentage of pollution when it's burned than the equivalent energy from natural gas? It's a very dirty fuel.

How many of the previous presidents had three wives? How many of the previous presidents surpassed the 10K mark of lies? How many of the previous presidents appointed their rich "friends" to administrative positions with ZERO experience in those fields?

I'm retired and on a fixed income. I paid MORE in federal income tax last year than Google, which earned $136B. Am I the rich "friend" you're talking about or is that Google? Maybe Google should then pay their fair share of federal taxes. ????


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

Evie RM said:


> That is exactly why Admin created the section called the "Attic" for controversial posts. Unfortunately, those that want to post their political, controversial opinions, use General Chit Chat instead of putting them in the Attic where they belong. When Admin was active, they used to move political posts that were posted in the wrong section to the Attic. Now that Admin is no longer active on this site, more and more are posting political, controversial subjects in KP. They have all kinds of excuses for doing this instead of showing consideration for KP members by posting the political posts where they belong-------in the "Attic."


Whoops! I asked this question a while ago, but didn't read on before asking. Thanks for the clarification. ????????


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

donnan56 said:


> You do realize coal has a higher percentage of pollution when it's burned than the equivalent energy from natural gas? It's a very dirty fuel.
> 
> How many of the previous presidents had three wives? How many of the previous presidents surpassed the 10K mark of lies? How many of the previous presidents appointed their rich "friends" to administrative positions with ZERO experience in those fields?
> 
> I'm retired and on a fixed income. I paid MORE in federal income tax last year than Google, which earned $136B. Am I the rich "friend" you're talking about or is that Google? Maybe Google should then pay their fair share of federal taxes. ????


Very well said, donnan56.

They are all totally taken in by trump's "clean coal"??!!

They do no research to find the truth for themselves.
Liz


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have no idea.


That's fine - I was just curious. I keep meaning to have a look at the photography one, but haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

RagTag said:


> That would be lovely if the political posts weren't so hateful and antagonistic. Also, if those with opposing views were not viciously attacked.


It would be great if political discussions were just that ... discussions. Not like some I've seen that become personal, nasty attacks on a personal level. Let's learn from one another, not tear each other down. ????


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

knovice knitter said:


> Because we live on a planet, not an island.


 Thank you! Policies that are passed here in the States can sometimes affect the rest of the world, such as repealing pollution-controlling policies. ????


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

Please stop what? I am not sure what is your complaint? I read this every morning and fine the knitters very helpful and friendly and fun. I love the jokes.


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

lizcrafts said:


> Isn't it a shame that others can't figure that out too!!! It's really pretty simple, isn't it??!!
> 
> Welcome to KP - from one of those who still use knitting "sticks"!!!!
> Liz x


Aww, thanks! I've got zillions of questions, but I've been searching them on here and getting answers, rather than posting dumb questions that have been answered many times in the past.

And I use "sticks", too, when I need a change of scenery.


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

knitcat777 said:


> I think a few dozen of you may be painfully behind in your knitting/crocheting projects! Dem debates are Thursday and Friday -be informed of who you want to vote for. I watch BOTH parties debates in order to make an informed decision. Open minds, closed mouths!!!


The debates are TONIGHT, JUNE 26 and TOMORROW, JUNE 27, at 9 pm. Tune in and learn about the candidates - straight from the horses' mouths! ????


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

lizcrafts said:


> My favourite saying - "The day I learn nothing new, is 24 hours totally wasted!
> 
> I have a feeling you might agree!?
> Liz x


Bingo! Agree! ????????????


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

lizcrafts said:


> There used to be - but about 18 months(??) ago he/she went AWOL - and then sold the site.
> 
> Unfortunately, the type of organisation you are suggesting, has not been re-instated by the new owner.
> Liz


Well, then what if we all bombard the Administrator with emails asking that he/she start monitoring the forum more closely, or they will discover their revenues will drop due to a loss in members and "clicks"? Not sure if that will help, but it may get the message across. If the owner/administrator is the same person, I doubt they are reading all the posts on here, especially if they own and manage more than one forum. ????


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

knitcat777 said:


> Correction-debates are on Wednesday and Thursday!!!!


Whoops! Still catching up with the posts. Sorry about that! ☹


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm aware of a photography one, a quilting one, and a political one besides this one.


Cool! Any way to track these down? I have interests in all three subjects! ????


----------



## donnan56 (May 7, 2019)

SAMkewel said:


> Welcome. I'm one of the old timers here, so I remember well when little beyond knitting and crocheting were discussed. Contrary to popular opinion, however, we had some super competitive knitters who were given to nasty comments almost from the outset, so the idea that all was sweetness and light just isn't true. That's when additional sections were added, one by one, in attempt to keep things under control--an impossibility on a worldwide forum in my opinion. You are doing a fine job of figuring out how things work here. Some of us, me included, take mini-vacations when we feel the need in addition to doing our censoring for ourselves only. I have to say that I learned how to speak my mind for the first time in my life, an oddity for someone in her 70's, on this forum. Having accomplished that, I've decided to dial it back to something I'm more comfortable with.
> 
> I was an original Bond user years ago before we moved into our current home; I'm not sure how the Ultimate Sweater Machine differs. I'm toying with the idea of resurrecting the old Bond since arthritis is limiting my ability to do hand knitting, which I enjoy more.
> 
> And once again, welcome to KP, home of the "pretty simple." ;~D!


Thanks! I take mini-vacations, too, not because I want to, but because this forum can suck the life out of my crafting projects and would leave me with no time for anything else. I'm learning to speak up more, too, and not hide from my feelings any more.

As far as the Bond, I think there are minimal differences between the machines, but they basically operate the same way. I've read that the original, though, operates much better than the one I have. Figures. ????


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

donnan56 said:


> Thank you for this comment! My friends in the groups I go to (sewing and knitting) have conversations that go WAY beyond our handwork. ????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

donnan56 said:


> Well, as a new member still winding my way through the thousands and thousands of posts (past and present), I'd like to say thank you for starting the machine knitting section! That's what brought me here to KP. My stupid Ultimate Sweater Machine is making me the ultimate frustrated beginning machine knitter. Grrr!
> 
> And as far as the political posts on here: I'm new and I've figured out that there are specific sections for specific posts. Just follow the rules and if you come across a post that you don't like, either voice your opinion on it (pro or con) or not. Pretty simple. :sm24:


Although I am grateful of your thanks I don't want to take the credit/thanks as though it was me alone that pressed for the machine knitting section. Katewood was the first person that I spoke to here on KP and I was so happy to find out she was a accomplished machine knitter. Kate suggested that the two of us (along with another member) pushed for a section for machine knitters. Kate set the ball rolling with myself and the other member backing her up.
Kate and I have stayed close friends (even though she is on the other side of the pond) ever since. Knowing how to use the forum correctly (and not being into politics) she never gets involved in discussions like this.....which proves without doubt that it can be done if people have the intelligence to do so.

Must admit that I have never used a Ultimate Sweater Machine but all knitting machines can make a saint swear. Persevere with it because it is a wonderful hobby, and contrary to what hand knitters believe, a real challenge that can be extremely rewarding.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

donnan56 said:


> Cool! Any way to track these down? I have interests in all three subjects! ????


I'll check later on today and post links if they're still in operation. The political one has become very loud pro trumpers.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I have noticed that there are but a trickle, if any, responses to the political topics extolling our present US government situation so the posters seem to be talking to themselves. I find them incredibly humorous in a scary way. As someone suggested, dont subscribe to that section and you have nothing to fear.


----------



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Partly the reason is that your president has a big red button and could "accidentally" wipe out the whole human race, in one of his rages!
> 
> Have you considered that before?
> 
> ...


???????????????? libtard, my opinion.
Spread your reasons and opinions elsewhere, not on knitting forum!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

val said:


> ???????????????? libtard, my opinion.
> Spread your reasons and opinions elsewhere, not on knitting forum!


Tell that to Admin, he is the boss around here not some sTrumpet!

Thats partly the reason for his earnings, lots of "clicks", so even you added a small amount with your recent, unworthy complaint!!

I will continue as I see fit!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of the photography forum?

I did a very quick search but don't think any that I found are associated with KP.
Thanks
Liz


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

During my "surfing" for the photography forum, I came up with this Stephen Colbert slant on the Ravelry issue!






Enjoy!!
Liz x


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

lizcrafts said:


> During my "surfing" for the photography forum, I came up with this Stephen Colbert slant on the Ravelry issue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Really funny, thanks for sharing.

Andy


----------



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> During my "surfing" for the photography forum, I came up with this Stephen Colbert slant on the Ravelry issue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am proud to be a "Ravelhead"! And I love his term "neo-knitsies". Too funny!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> Does anyone know the name of the photography forum?
> 
> I did a very quick search but don't think any that I found are associated with KP.
> Thanks
> Liz


Here it is!
https://www.uglyhedgehog.com/


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here it is!
> https://www.uglyhedgehog.com/


Well - all I can say is - "it would have taken me a very long time to guess that!!!!!!!"

Thank you very much for your help RR. Much appreciated!
Liz x


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Admin is MIA. Has been for over a year, maybe 2.

It's turned into a free for all.

Fortunately there are more good than offensive people here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> Well - all I can say is - "it would have taken me a very long time to guess that!!!!!!!"
> 
> Thank you very much for your help RR. Much appreciated!
> Liz x


You'll recognize the format right off.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll recognize the format right off.


I'm sure I will, but I'd never have found it without your help. - even though it involves our little evening visitors here, the hedgehogs!!!!
Liz x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I'm sure I will, but I'd never have found it without your help. - even though it involves our little evening visitors here, the hedgehogs!!!!
> Liz x


It is an interesting name.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

lizcrafts said:


> During my "surfing" for the photography forum, I came up with this Stephen Colbert slant on the Ravelry issue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least one of his writers certainly knows knitters (and those who receive their gifts). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

donnan56 said:


> Well, in that case, I'm glad none of you have been in my craft room! Knitting, quilting, machine knitting, sewing clothes, papier-mâché, etc., etc., etc. Being interested in more than one subject keeps the body and mind nimble and sharp. There's more to life than knitting and more to life that affects your life and those you know AND don't know. ????


I so agree with you. I like to know what is going on in the world as I consider that it is important to be informed as to what is happening and what can happen because of it. Where I get my information from really doesn't bother me as long as I get it.

I also believe that those (especially the younger generation) who believe that knitters are unintelligent, out of touch with the world, ill-informed, lost to all that matters other than knit one purl one......get their ideas because of what some have said on here.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

CorvallisKnitter said:



> At least one of his writers certainly knows knitters (and those who receive their gifts). Thanks for sharing!


Wonderful, wasn't it? We look for excerpts from Colbert's show every morning, but somehow missed this one until I was searching for something else.

Glad you enjoyed it too.
Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is an interesting name.


Perhaps I'll find out why he/she chose it, if I join! I'll let you know, if I do.
Thanks again


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

donnan56 said:


> If there is a way for the Administrator to move Threads to the right sections, then maybe we wouldn't see so many complaints? ????


The original Admin did move topics however the one we have now seemingly doesn't.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> Well - all I can say is - "it would have taken me a very long time to guess that!!!!!!!"
> 
> Thank you very much for your help RR. Much appreciated!
> Liz x


Liz it sounds like this photography site was started/named right just for you! Sort out you hedgehog photos they should be very popular on there!

ETA.....I didn't mean the ugly bit! :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

That was hilarious. Thank you from another proud Ravelhead.


lizcrafts said:


> During my "surfing" for the photography forum, I came up with this Stephen Colbert slant on the Ravelry issue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

donnan56 said:


> Well, in that case, I'm glad none of you have been in my craft room! Knitting, quilting, machine knitting, sewing clothes, papier-mâché, etc., etc., etc. Being interested in more than one subject keeps the body and mind nimble and sharp. There's more to life than knitting and more to life that affects your life and those you know AND don't know. ????


Exactly, I have numerous crafts that I love...and I also like hearing the opinions of other KP ers political and otherwise...we cannot close our eyes to what is happening to the world around us. One of my biggest worries is global warming, I don't understand when we are told by certain sections that it isn't happening. I think that anyone that doesn't read the political comments just need to not go into that section....To me it's so simple....


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Joan K said:


> That was hilarious. Thank you from another proud Ravelhead.


Watched it last night, it was funny, however, I've sent him an email saying that there are people of every age knitting & crocheting and not just oldies like me....and that we actually have gentlemen on our list KP as well at Ravelry.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Liz it sounds like this photography site was started/named right just for you! Sort out you hedgehog photos they should be very popular on there!


You might be right, but I will admit to you why I haven't actually joined them already.

We do a lot of scuba diving, but the 'male members' in a group we used to belong to, concentrated more on the price of their equipment and the depth of dive they had achieved, than the variety of marine life seen!! I found them all boring in the extreme!

I'm a bit wary of joining a group where it turns out that you are judged by "the length"(!!) of your lens, and "the size"(!!) of your camera - if you know what I mean!?!

I will 'lurk' for a while, if that is permissible without actually posting - but I don't think it will happen tonight.
Wish me luck!
Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Liz it sounds like this photography site was started/named right just for you! Sort out you hedgehog photos they should be very popular on there!
> 
> ETA.....I didn't mean the ugly bit! :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:


Just spotted your ETA …..I love it!!
Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Joan K said:


> That was hilarious. Thank you from another proud Ravelhead.


Ravelheads Rule For Ever!!
Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> Exactly, I have numerous crafts that I love...and I also like hearing the opinions of other KP ers political and otherwise...we cannot close our eyes to what is happening to the world around us. One of my biggest worries is global warming, I don't understand when we are told by certain sections that it isn't happening. I think that anyone that doesn't read the political comments just need to not go into that section....To me it's so simple....


I totally agree, Kahlua.
Liz


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Pealark said:


> Ditto. Its what adults do.
> 
> I bet the same people who want the mods to do something are the ones expecting the state to take care of them. Cradle to grave.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Altice said:


> Can we cut and paste your open letter and use it to message ADMIN?


I really wouldn't advise it. Admin works for the owner and takes his/her direction from that person. The owner has the only legal grounds for deciding what content is allowed on this forum. Folks might also want to look up the meaning of the word "forum." I'm going to guess that Admin and the owner wouldn't be appreciative of our attempts at directing their business, which is free for us but not for them, so it reminds me of the old saw, "Never look a gift horse in the mouth."


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> There used to be - but about 18 months(??) ago he/she went AWOL - and then sold the site.
> 
> Unfortunately, the type of organisation you are suggesting, has not been re-instated by the new owner.
> Liz


I don't know, Liz, that it's unfortunate since it's asking someone else to do a chore we can handle ourselves. That idea bothers me on a free forum and makes me wonder what others think the forum users' fair share is. If we paid a fee for this privilege, that would change my thoughts and feelings. Perhaps pay as we use is the solution? I see Admin's job as keeping the site up and running, not catering to users' demands, especially since all users would never agree to begin with.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> During my "surfing" for the photography forum, I came up with this Stephen Colbert slant on the Ravelry issue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is brilliant Liz......I had to take my glasses off and dry my eyes so that I could see my keyboard. :sm24:


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Elder Ellen said:


> Innocent posts are often mistaken, sometimes, intentionally. Lefties have had things their way for so long that they expect to continue forever. There isn't much left for them to take away but they aren't satisfied yet. Time was when we took turns and that worked out reasonably well.
> There are only a few very rich folks left and they are often willing to part with some of their wealth -- up to a point anyway. What's wrong with sacrificing for one's old age and leaving something to one's children? If we are able to save something, that is! Big IF!


fortune.com/2019/02/08/growing-wealth-inequality-us-study Please read this link I've provided. The rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer. 
The middle class makes up 51% of the US, they are shrinking and entering the ranks of the lower class and the few at the top have all the wealth, no taxes, huge breaks and loopholes and they hide even more wealth in off shore banking schemes. Plus they can purchase lobbyists who make their living convincing lawmakers to protect their benefactors. We don't have an ice cube's chance in a pizza oven.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I don't know, Liz, that it's unfortunate since it's asking someone else to do a chore we can handle ourselves. That idea bothers me on a free forum and makes me wonder what others think the forum users' fair share is. If we paid a fee for this privilege, that would change my thoughts and feelings. Perhaps pay as we use is the solution? I see Admin's job as keeping the site up and running, not catering to users' demands, especially since all users would never agree to begin with.


I see what you mean. I wasn't really thinking about it. I just know that it used to happen because on one occasion I mistakingly put some of my wildlife photos in "Pictures".

Admin promptly moved them to GCC, but it was a genuine mistake on my part. I hadn't realised that "Pictures" meant only images of needlework projects. I haven't made that particular mistake since that first time!!
Liz


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> This is brilliant Liz......I had to take my glasses off and dry my eyes so that I could see my keyboard. :sm24:


As I said, we look for Colbert clips every morning over breakfast - it's a great way to start the day with a laugh!
Liz x


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> Just to try to clear the air..fat chance of that..I posted to Upcoming Topics, not Main. Apparently Main was a computer choice. As to creater, none of you know who I am, where the idea from Quilting to Knitting came from and who owns this site. Guess! You never know who you are stabbing in the back. ????????????????


News flash. When you are creating a topic, a box for section shows up. It usually defaults to whatever section you were in last. There is triangle(arrow) on the drop box that lists the areas to post in. "Upcoming Topics" is not one of them. Any topic that is newly created will be in the default or chosen section and in upcoming topics because the topic is new. You are awfully indignant for not knowing what you are talking about.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

cbjllinda said:


> are you saying this forum is part of raverly? if so I will be leaving it too. no one has the right to try and influence how I vote or what I believe. wonder how long it will be before they lose all their designers due to us not ordering from them any more.


To whom are you talking? Please use "quote reply" so the right person can address your problem. This forum is not affiliated with Ravelry, doesn't mean you can leave KP though. I'm not telling you what to do or who to vote for and Ravelry isn't either. Only Fox News can do that.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

knitonashingle said:


> Hilarious... this isn't even what ADMIN she was talking about. She is talking about KP... you are talking about RAV...
> 
> Just another reactionary Lib.DEM.SOC.Com


Hi Amy. New avatar today? Just wondering how your input is adding to the discussion. Oh wait, it's to slam the left again. Ok. Carry on. I'm sure you will.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

hilltopper said:


> The simple remedy here would have been for both Ravelry and KP to discontinue allowing political postings at all. They could not have imagined things would reach this stage when they first allowed off-topics. There are many subject specific sites that would not allow off-topic posts or comments.


Then what would you do with your day, Hilltopper? You spend most of it in the controversial topics. I do too and I like it.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> News flash. When you are creating a topic, a box for section shows up. It usually defaults to whatever section you were in last. There is triangle(arrow) on the drop box that lists the areas to post in. "Upcoming Topics" is not one of them. Any topic that is newly created will be in the default or chosen section and in upcoming topics because the topic is new. You are awfully indignant for not knowing what you are talking about.


I think she knew full well where she was posting her topic to.....either that or she is extremely unintelligent. 
What I find offensive is her saying "Guess! You never know who you are stabbing in the back. ????????????????" which to me sounds like a threat. What is she threatening? That she will stop you from posting, that she will delete your membership, that she has the final say on what you can say or not say? Or is she just annoyed that a lot of members didn't agree with her and she didn't know what else to say? Or is she delusional because she believes being a founder member gives her a superior stance over others?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> Why do you not read the forum rules, you said you agreed with them when you joined!
> 
> Now you want to change them!!!
> 
> ...


Returning is easy. Just ask your old friend, Amy.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Then what would you do with your day, Hilltopper? You spend most of it in the controversial topics. I do too and I like it.


I'm the same! I only go onto threads where I think I can enjoy the experience, but some here seem to open topics just so that they can feel miserable.

It's a mystery!!!
Liz


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I think she knew full well where she was posting her topic to.....either that or she is extremely unintelligent.
> What I find offensive is her saying "Guess! You never know who you are stabbing in the back. ????????????????" which to me sounds like a threat. What is she threatening? That she will stop you from posting, that she will delete your membership, that she has the final say on what you can say or not say? Or is she just annoyed that a lot of members didn't agree with her and she didn't know what else to say? Or is she delusional because she believes being a founder member gives her a superior stance over others?


If I remember rightly that particular remark was aimed at me - I'm absolutely quaking in my shoes!!!
Liz


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

freespirit said:


> I am not closed minded. I try to look at the wole picture or situation. Do you know how important coal is to us? Do your research. As to dirty air, have you ever been to a big industrial city like Detroit, LA, etc.? Pollution is not only created by coal. As to the issues about sexist, liar and favouring the rich look at the previous presidencies! This is an example of being narrow minded. Tell me how we are to pay for all the freebies, programs, homeless people ect if not for the rich "friends"?


trump's rich friends do not pay taxes. Surely you must know that. So you are saying because there is other pollution, we should let the coal industry continue? How about we use alternative energy that doesn't pollute, rape the land, ruin the waterways, promote erosion and kill it's employees? Large cities pollute because of the amount of automobiles and other carbon producing vehicles. How about setting goals for building all future cars with environmentally friendly engines? Seems trump has rolled back any pollution regulations that were already in place and put oil execs in leadership positions of the EPA. As for welfare programs, average tax-paying Americans contribute about $36/year to aid the less fortunate. I will tell you how to pay for it...tax the rich appropriately, cut military spending, cut subsidies to successful corporations.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> If I remember rightly that particular remark was aimed at me - I'm absolutely quaking in my shoes!!!
> Liz


Take the shoes off Liz it is far more fun quaking when bare footed......plus it is good for hard skin if done when standing on textured garden slabs. :sm09:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Take the shoes off Liz it is far more fun quaking when bare footed......plus it is good for hard skin if done when standing on textured garden slabs. :sm09:


What a relief!!!!!

Thanks susieknitter!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> That is exactly why Admin created the section called the "Attic" for controversial posts. Unfortunately, those that want to post their political, controversial opinions, use General Chit Chat instead of putting them in the Attic where they belong. When Admin was active, they used to move political posts that were posted in the wrong section to the Attic. Now that Admin is no longer active on this site, more and more are posting political, controversial subjects in KP. They have all kinds of excuses for doing this instead of showing consideration for KP members by posting the political posts where they belong-------in the "Attic."


The attic has been hijacked with emojis, whataboutisms, memes, name-calling, screaming with colored, bold font in caps. No discussion anymore. People feel compelled to take it to GCC. In order to try to keep peace, most people in GCC try to make their titles quite clear as to subject matters, thus making them easy to ignore.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

LadyNW said:


> Our first Constitutional Amendment allows for free speech.....to stop someone from speaking is against what our republic stands for. You are free here in this country to read what you like and not read what you do not......Thank goodness for that miraculous freedom ....If our speaking of words were censored becasue some one doesn't like what we say then we will be living as if we are in Russia or China.......plus who ..yes...just who...gets to decide what is appropriate to say and what is not!....That is why we have a constitution..We are a republic here in the USA one of which no other country can boast as having to live within. It is our freedoms which draws so many to come and become our Unique American country to enjoy the freedoms of our constitution.
> 
> I agree that we love our craft and want to read all about it.....this forum is beyond wonderful....bless the people who created it.... and bless them for making it function as the wonderful service it brings. I am evre so thankful we are also free to read any part of it for our enjoyment.


Ravelry is privately owned. 1st Amendment does not apply.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it me or has anyone else found this topic hilarious? We are now on twenty one pages all discussing what the op was trying to stop people discussing. 

I have found all posts extremely entertaining.....especially the ones from those that don't want to discuss anything else other than knitting and crochet!

One that I found more than entertaining was the one that called Andy a Libtard and then had the gall to tell him to post somewhere else as this is a knitting site!

As my old dad would have said "you can't make this up" or another of his favorite sayings "it's too daft to laugh at".

I would like to thank the op for starting this topic as it has made laugh from page one on. I hope someone will start a follow up/second episode titled "why we should have a section to discuss politics" so that we can have another day joining in the fun with me laughing my hours away.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I think she knew full well where she was posting her topic to.....either that or she is extremely unintelligent.
> What I find offensive is her saying "Guess! You never know who you are stabbing in the back. ????????????????" which to me sounds like a threat. What is she threatening? That she will stop you from posting, that she will delete your membership, that she has the final say on what you can say or not say? Or is she just annoyed that a lot of members didn't agree with her and she didn't know what else to say? Or is she delusional because she believes being a founder member gives her a superior stance over others?


All of the above, but especially that last one. Delusions of grandeur.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> Is it me or has anyone else found this topic hilarious? We are now on twenty one pages all discussing what the op was trying to stop people discussing.
> 
> I have found all posts extremely entertaining.....especially the ones from those that don't want to discuss anything else other than knitting and crochet!
> 
> ...


I'm laughing too. I guess I might think I'm grown up enough to pick what I want to read and what I don't. So many 'fantastic' ideas of a problem that only exists if you let it. I particularly like the suggestion we should be more kind to the newbies so they can enjoy the site. I'm not into hand holding adults who are frightened by discussion or an opposing view. What a wimpy idea.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

knovice knitter said:


> fortune.com/2019/02/08/growing-wealth-inequality-us-study Please read this link I've provided. The rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer.
> The middle class makes up 51% of the US, they are shrinking and entering the ranks of the lower class and the few at the top have all the wealth, no taxes, huge breaks and loopholes and they hide even more wealth in off shore banking schemes. Plus they can purchase lobbyists who make their living convincing lawmakers to protect their benefactors. We don't have an ice cube's chance in a pizza oven.


Sorry, link didn't come out right. www.fortune.com/2019/02/08/growing-wealth-inequality.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

This face book post got me thinking, so I went to Sapling.com to see how our taxes are spent. According to the facebook post, $4,000 (87%) of the $4,600 taxes paid by someone making $50,000 a year goes to corporate subsidies. I found the break down very odd since all but one of the categories is to the penny and the corporate subsidies is rounded to the nearest thousand. Don't always believe what you see on Facebook.

Sapling breakdown

20% defense
2% Education
20% Social Security
13% Welfare and financial aid
21% Healthcare
3% Transportation
21% Unaccounted for in article - paying debt, veterans????


----------



## Kimbie26 (May 20, 2019)

I am new to this form and would have to agree. I thought this was about KNITTING,,, if i want the hate I'll watch CNN/FOX NEWS. Yes - I can choose to bypass the topics & comments, but REALLY?? I'm sure most here love to escape, for a bit, from the nasty, insulting world and chat KNITTING. If you must rant or debate politics there are hundreds of other forms to do it in, why choose a KNITTING site???? And yes I am a grownup,,, apparently more so than some of the ones commenting. I am very close to opting out of KP all together. And YES I know that is one of my own choice to do so. I believe this is what the original comment was all about. We can opt out, but what a same to have to do so.


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

I’ve been a longtime member and have always wondered why a knitting site would have the main section and allow political posts. At one time any political post was not allowed, then the rules changed. So did the culture and warmth, welcoming feeling of this site. I never could figure out why the site did this. Really disappointing. Too much hate and vitriol to enjoy the knitting and crochet exchanges. why?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Kimbie26 said:
 

> I am new to this form and would have to agree. I thought this was about KNITTING,,, if i want the hate I'll watch CNN/FOX NEWS. Yes - I can choose to bypass the topics & comments, but REALLY?? I'm sure most here love to escape, for a bit, from the nasty, insulting world and chat KNITTING. If you must rant or debate politics there are hundreds of other forms to do it in, why choose a KNITTING site???? And yes I am a grownup,,, apparently more so than some of the ones commenting. I am very close to opting out of KP all together. And YES I know that is one of my own choice to do so. I believe this is what the original comment was all about. We can opt out, but what a same to have to do so.


You don't have to opt out you just have to remember to only open the topics that you know are the ones that you will be interested in. I have plenty of friends on here that are capable of doing this. None of them have ever opened a topic that is political, and they never have a problem doing so by accident, so why other can't be the same baffles me.


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

The problem is these posts promote hatred and name calling. Why should they be on a knitting forum? That is what baffles me. Maybe you should read some of these hate filled posts to understand the concerns.


----------



## Kimbie26 (May 20, 2019)

Violowl - EXACTLY!! On the news this morning there was mention of a knitting site shut down because of it. It would be a shame to have that happen here. Susieknitter - yes we are all capable of just scrolling past the political Crap. The point being IT'S A FREAKING KNITTING FORM!!


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Kimbie26 said:


> Violowl - EXACTLY!! On the news this morning there was mention of a knitting site shut down because of it. It would be a shame to have that happen here. Susieknitter - yes we are all capable of just scrolling past the political Crap. The point being IT'S A FREAKING KNITTING FORM!!


What knitting site was shut down? Haven't heard about this at all.


----------



## Kimbie26 (May 20, 2019)

oops am I bad... I heard that wrong. Sorry CorallisKnitter!! I have MS and sometimes my listening skill are a little off. Thus, I "chat" and Knit.... lots of knitting. LOL 
My point is still that same. It's a knitting forum! :sm02:


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> What knitting site was shut down? Haven't heard about this at all.


I think Ravelry shut off the ability for new folks to comment on its site. They banned Trump themed posts and patterns due to someone being threatened and having their personal information posted.


----------



## Kimbie26 (May 20, 2019)

Thank you... I did hear something right????. 
But isn’t that a shame!?!


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Violowl said:


> I think Ravelry shut off the ability for new folks to comment on its site. They banned Trump themed posts and patterns due to someone being threatened and having their personal information posted.


You can comment once you join. You just have to follow their written policies. Nothing has been "shut down".


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Kimbie26 said:


> Thank you... I did hear something right????.
> But isn't that a shame!?!


What's a "shame"?


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> It's the internet and it's this way all over--trolls are invading every web blog site, contantly stirring the pot of anger. Yes it is politically motivated but these political creeps are not going away until they have destroyed whatever it is they are out to destroy--so be strong. It's like a dog turd on the sidewalk--walk around it! If it upsets you to this point of anger, then don't visit your blogs sites for a while and regain confidence once again. We are a wonderful information site and always will be, I've been in a love/hate relationship as well and finally have accepted that it is universal and there is no quick cure to keep a blog site as large as this safe from those who want to upset you. It's like dealing with bullies--don't let their words hurt you!


Ask4j, I think you got it, hit the hammer on the nail! Can't speak to other sites, except for they must have found a solution, as to how to withdraw the soapbox and audience, which landed them on a k/c-site, trying to impart their opinion/echo what they heard elsewhere. But trolls was on the tip of my tongue: I've come to the conclusion, that there is no reason a regular member can't be a troll, you know the type, who will contra everything that's being said (sky is blue : no, sky is green); as a rule they're day-old new members posting off-topic in several sections. RE: dog turds --I was thinking large: Cow patty in the meadow  If I feel the need to brush up on current events, KP would not come up as a source. Gotta love this country (45 and + yrs.)! Jawoll!?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> During my "surfing" for the photography forum, I came up with this Stephen Colbert slant on the Ravelry issue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! Thank you so much for that link!!! Fabulous clip!!! Thank you to you and to Stephen Colbert!!!


----------



## Kimbie26 (May 20, 2019)

Lol well it seems he did his research and knows exactly about knitting...... me thinks he’s a closet knitter. Lol


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I guess the point I am trying to make is it doesn't belong here, and there is more every day. Yes, the Titles alone stop me. I fear for the life (?) of our wonderful forum.


Why do you want to choose what other people should read? It really is none of your business what they read. Just read what you want and alow other to do the same. Don't you have enough to do that you need to spend your time interfering in others lives and deciding for them what they should read? It makes no sense. KP will be just fine. Just do your own thing.

So many people bitch and complain and try to control everyone else and I just don't understand why. It will never happen. Hildy, do you want someone coming into your life telling you what you have to read regardless if you are interested in it or not? Please don't do that to other people. Let them chose for themselves. I enjoy politics and I am very worried about our country right now, very worried so I will continue to discuss it and I will not ask for your permission.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Joan K said:


> I am amazed at the people that come on a forum, that is owned by somebody who lets them post for free, and demands what topics should be posted.
> 
> I enjoy the political posts. I would like to see them stay.
> 
> ...


Act like adults, now that is a novel idea but not sure it will ever happen. I have been a member since 2011 and there is a constant barrage of people trying to tell others what they can post about, usually concerning politics. Those of us who like to discuss politics, of course, have not listened and gone away but they keep trying to be bossy anyway. This is just common practice around here.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I guess the point I am trying to make is it doesn't belong here, and there is more every day. Yes, the Titles alone stop me. I fear for the life (?) of our wonderful forum.


But the point many of us are trying to make is that is just your opinion. There are many people on here with many opinions. As I said before KP is fine.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Joan K said:


> Unless you were one of the creators, you have no idea to the "why" this forum was created. If it was meant only for knitting there would not be a section titled "chit chat" for topics other than knitting and crocheting.
> If you open a magazine and find a story on a topic that you aren't interested in, do you contact the editor and tell them you do not want to see stories like that in his magazine again? Or do you just turn the page and read the next story?


That is an awesome comment.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> So naive or can't read...I am a creator, stupid!


Now I thought that was an excellent comment but now you are starting the name calling. Way to go.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Well, Joan, I am an original..Some of us moved with originater from "Quilting" Paradise...anymore questions?


And does it make you feel special to call someone stupid?


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OMG!!!! Thank you so much for that link!!! Fabulous clip!!! Thank you to you and to Stephen Colbert!!!


I'm just really pleased I chanced on it. Glad that you enjoyed it too.
Colbert is always a great way to start the day!!
Liz x


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

donnan56 said:


> The debates are TONIGHT, JUNE 26 and TOMORROW, JUNE 27, at 9 pm. Tune in and learn about the candidates - straight from the horses' mouths! ????


I watched tonight, liked Amy and Elizabeth and will watch tomorrow night want to see Kamala and then will be watching Bob Muller on July 17. Pinocchio is really pissed about that. I think he should be worried. I think there are many Fox viewers who still believe there is nothing negative in the Muller Report. I sure hope they watch on the 17th. I wonder if Fox will show it?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Violowl said:


> I've been a longtime member and have always wondered why a knitting site would have the main section and allow political posts. At one time any political post was not allowed, then the rules changed. So did the culture and warmth, welcoming feeling of this site. I never could figure out why the site did this. Really disappointing. Too much hate and vitriol to enjoy the knitting and crochet exchanges. why?


This topic was not supposed to be put in Main, that is where the original poster put it.


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

NJG said:


> This topic was not supposed to be put in Main, that is where the original poster put it.


This has nothing to do with my post.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> News flash. When you are creating a topic, a box for section shows up. It usually defaults to whatever section you were in last. There is triangle(arrow) on the drop box that lists the areas to post in. "Upcoming Topics" is not one of them. Any topic that is newly created will be in the default or chosen section and in upcoming topics because the topic is new. You are awfully indignant for not knowing what you are talking about.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> To whom are you talking? Please use "quote reply" so the right person can address your problem. This forum is not affiliated with Ravelry, doesn't mean you can leave KP though. I'm not telling you what to do or who to vote for and Ravelry isn't either. Only Fox News can do that.


She cannot leave KP either.

All she can do is to stop posting and not allowing any updates being sent....

KP does not even allow dead people to leave!

regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> Returning is easy. Just ask your old friend, Amy.


I have no contact, or ever had, with any Amy. I am actually not aware of knowing an Amy here either, but I do know what some here BELIEVE they know.

How they get proof, I cannot imagine....I have not seen any proof, just some unfriendly guessing!!

I believe that only Admin knows that information, whether it to be true or not true!

The only Amy I have ever known is the Boxer dog of a friend of mine, right here in Germany, a really nice and friendly dog!! No humans!

Regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

NJG said:


> I think there are many Fox viewers who still believe there is nothing negative in the Muller Report. I sure hope they watch on the 17th. I wonder if Fox will show it?


They were told by very some suspect sources (HIM), that there was "no collusion and no obstruction", proving again that he himself cannot read either......

So they believed him explicitly!! 




Reading with full comprehension is for themselves and (HIM) a complete "No No"!

It is something only for the shopping list apparently....

Regards

Andy


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

NJG said:


> Why do you want to choose what other people should read? It really is none of your business what they read. Just read what you want and alow other to do the same. Don't you have enough to do that you need to spend your time interfering in others lives and deciding for them what they should read? It makes no sense. KP will be just fine. Just do your own thing.
> 
> So many people bitch and complain and try to control everyone else and I just don't understand why. It will never happen. Hildy, do you want someone coming into your life telling you what you have to read regardless if you are interested in it or not? Please don't do that to other people. Let them chose for themselves. I enjoy politics and I am very worried about our country right now, very worried so I will continue to discuss it and I will not ask for your permission.


You're correct NJG, I tried to say the same thing...read what you want and pass on what you don't want. Kind of like going into a grocery store, buy what you want, leave the rest..no-one is forcing another person to read a post that isn't of any interest to them...It's really simple, I don't understand all the angst and anger about this.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> I have no contact, or ever had, with any Amy. I am actually not aware of knowing an Amy here either, but I do know what some here BELIEVE they know.
> 
> How they get proof, I cannot imagine....I have not seen any proof, just some unfriendly guessing!!
> 
> ...


If you prefer to call her Glengirl or any of her other aliases, it doesn't change who she is. A rose by any other name is still a rose. A troll by any other name is still a troll.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I see what you mean. I wasn't really thinking about it. I just know that it used to happen because on one occasion I mistakingly put some of my wildlife photos in "Pictures".
> 
> Admin promptly moved them to GCC, but it was a genuine mistake on my part. I hadn't realised that "Pictures" meant only images of needlework projects. I haven't made that particular mistake since that first time!!
> Liz


You're correct in saying that it used to happen, but I wonder if that isn't part of the reason the first owner sold out. Having to pay a large staff of complaint handlers 24/7 would have really cut into his income. I don't know that as a fact, of course, but it makes sense to me. Small errors like yours aren't exactly earth shattering and would pass in the normal course of things without anyone having a genuine problem. Apparently others would disagree with me ;~D.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> If you prefer to call her Glengirl or any of her other aliases, it doesn't change who she is. A rose by any other name is still a rose.
> 
> "A troll by any other name is still a troll."


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> You're correct in saying that it used to happen, but I wonder if that isn't part of the reason the first owner sold out. Having to pay a large staff of complaint handlers 24/7 would have really cut into his income. I don't know that as a fact, of course, but it makes sense to me. Small errors like yours aren't exactly earth shattering and would pass in the normal course of things without anyone having a genuine problem. Apparently others would disagree with me ;~D.


I totally agree with you - but on the other hand, as you may have noticed, some of my wildlife pictures leave very little to the imagination!!! He may have thought that they were unsuitable for "visitors" to the KP site!

Liz x


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

Guys and Gals: all this type convo (and none of the knitting) over on twitter. It's fun! Join us. Seems so out of place on this sweet little yarn site.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

knitcat777 said:


> Guys and Gals: all this type convo (and none of the knitting) over on twitter. It's fun! Join us. Seems so out of place on this sweet little yarn site.


No thanks. trump uses twitter, but I doubt that he knits - it requires skill!!!


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Besides, they (same owners) have an entire forum like this one devoted to politics and it puts the solarium to shame.


 Dear RookieRetiree,

Would you please share the link to the political forum?

:sm11: 
Happy Knitting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> No thanks. trump uses twitter, but I doubt that he knits - it requires skill!!!


https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/26/reddit-the-donald-trump-quarantined-subreddit

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/27/twitter-says-it-will-start-labeling-tweets-from-influential-government-officials-who-break-its-rules.html

Pro trumpers are having a bad time.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/26/reddit-the-donald-trump-quarantined-subreddit
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/27/twitter-says-it-will-start-labeling-tweets-from-influential-government-officials-who-break-its-rules.html
> 
> Pro trumpers are having a bad time.


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/26/reddit-the-donald-trump-quarantined-subreddit
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/27/twitter-says-it-will-start-labeling-tweets-from-influential-government-officials-who-break-its-rules.html
> 
> Pro trumpers are having a bad time.


I love it that they are treating his followers in the way that the UK treats dogs with rabies!!!!


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

lizcrafts said:


> No thanks. trump uses twitter, but I doubt that he knits - it requires skill!!!


Ha ha. No need to fear the tweets! I like the fact that we can hear his direct words and not through a news filter. But to each his own.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I totally agree with you - but on the other hand, as you may have noticed, some of my wildlife pictures leave very little to the imagination!!! He may have thought that they were unsuitable for "visitors" to the KP site!
> 
> Liz x


Um, time to put his big boy panties on? Words being the cutting knives for humans they can be, I'm far more concerned about that than animals doing what comes naturally. I try to catch all of your pictures; I have yet to see anything even vaguely offensive. My eyeballs still burn from some of the filthy talk on this forum, however. I'm not shocked, just saddened.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

knitcat777 said:


> Ha ha. No need to fear the tweets! I like the fact that we can hear his direct words and not through a news filter. But to each his own.


I don't live in the US - if I can avoid at least some of his ill-formed words and thoughts, it's all for the good.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> No thanks. trump uses twitter, but I doubt that he knits - it requires skill!!!


Likewise :~DD!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Um, time to put his big boy panties on? Words being the cutting knives for humans they can be, I'm far more concerned about that than animals doing what comes naturally. I try to catch all of your pictures; I have yet to see anything even vaguely offensive. My eyeballs still burn from some of the filthy talk on this forum, however. I'm not shocked, just saddened.


I've been collecting quite a bit of "insect porn" in our garden over the last few weeks. I was debating putting them up as a thread of their own on GCC - but perhaps not!!!!!

I know what you mean. They have no idea how to debate or argue without resorting to filthy language and stupid names. We had a debating club at school where we learnt how to conduct ourselves properly and use our brains. We would even have to change sides and argue the other case!! That ability seems to be totally lacking in the "trump followers" here.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> I've been collecting quite a bit of "insect porn" in our garden over the last few weeks. I was debating putting them up as a thread of their own on GCC - but perhaps not!!!!!
> 
> I know what you mean. They have no idea how to debate or argue without resorting to filthy language and stupid names. We had a debating club at school where we learnt how to conduct ourselves properly and use our brains. We would even have to change sides and argue the other case!! That ability seems to be totally lacking in the "trump followers" here.


Have you got a red light in that garden of yours?


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Byrney said:


> Have you got a red light in that garden of yours?


No - but we have little red torches so we don't scare off the hedgehogs!!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> No - but we have little red torches so we don't scare off the hedgehogs!!


I'm sure that makes sense.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Byrney said:


> I'm sure that makes sense.


Nocturnal animals don't seem to be disturbed by red light. It is said that it doesn't destroy their night vision the way white light would.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I've been collecting quite a bit of "insect porn" in our garden over the last few weeks. I was debating putting them up as a thread of their own on GCC - but perhaps not!!!!!
> 
> I know what you mean. They have no idea how to debate or argue without resorting to filthy language and stupid names. We had a debating club at school where we learnt how to conduct ourselves properly and use our brains. We would even have to change sides and argue the other case!! That ability seems to be totally lacking in the "trump followers" here.


Interesting! I belonged to the debating team in the 7th grade and wouldn't trade those experiences for anything--I was the only one ready and willing to change sides and found it great fun. Two others also did that, but under protest. We told them it wasn't up for debate ;~D. I remember thinking at the time the the entire class should have had that experience at least once because I initially didn't think I would like it, either. How wrong I was!

Regarding your "insect porn," I doubt that you and I are the only ones on this forum interested in non-prurient study of insect behaviors.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> Nocturnal animals don't seem to be disturbed by red light. It is said that it doesn't destroy their night vision the way white light would.


And that's the reason small aircraft pilots also use red instrument lights in the cockpits at night. I suspect commercial aircraft are computer operated to the point that it wouldn't matter much, but have been away from the flying scene too long to be up to date.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Interesting! I belonged to the debating team in the 7th grade and wouldn't trade those experiences for anything--I was the only one ready and willing to change sides and found it great fun. Two others also did that, but under protest. We told them it wasn't up for debate ;~D. I remember thinking at the time the the entire class should have had that experience at least once because I initially didn't think I would like it, either. How wrong I was!
> 
> Regarding your "insect porn," I doubt that you and I are the only ones on this forum interested in non-prurient study of insect behaviors.


I remember it as being fun too. It taught us to see things from both sides - though I admit that seeing anything from a trump follower's side is more difficult than anything I ever had to do back then!!

I might get round to sorting out that thread, but I'd like to have a few more examples to choose from first. I want as many different "positions" as possible - after all, variety is the spice of life!
Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> And that's the reason small aircraft pilots also use red instrument lights in the cockpits at night. I suspect commercial aircraft are computer operated to the point that it wouldn't matter much, but have been away from the flying scene too long to be up to date.


All that makes excellent sense.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> And that's the reason small aircraft pilots also use red instrument lights in the cockpits at night. I suspect commercial aircraft are computer operated to the point that it wouldn't matter much, but have been away from the flying scene too long to be up to date.


So if I had a red light in my bedroom, would that stop creepy-crawlies coming in through the window?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Byrney said:


> So if I had a red light in my bedroom, would that stop creepy-crawlies coming in through the window?


No, but it will help you see them much more easily :~).


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Byrney said:


> So if I had a red light in my bedroom, would that stop creepy-crawlies coming in through the window?


Maybe - but aren't you worried the "red light" might attract creepy-crawlies of the 2 legged kind???


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> No, but it will help you see them much more easily :~).


I'm not sure that's what she really wants to do!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I remember it as being fun too. It taught us to see things from both sides - though I admit that seeing anything from a trump follower's side is more difficult than anything I ever had to do back then!!
> 
> I might get round to sorting out that thread, but I'd like to have a few more examples to choose from first. I want as many different "positions" as possible - after all, variety is the spice of life!
> Liz x


If you have managed to see anything from a trump follower's side, I salute you. You not only win, but you survived to tell about it.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> If you have managed to see anything from a trump follower's side, I salute you You not only win, but you survived to tell about it.


No. But I'm still trying. The more I ask for explanations the less I get.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I'm not sure that's what she really wants to do!


I'm quite certain it isn't! That's why I had to respond to her post first, time being of the essence and all of that.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> Maybe - but aren't you worried the "red light" might attract creepy-crawlies of the 2 legged kind???


Story of my life


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> No. But I'm still trying. The more I ask for explanations the less I get.


I know what you mean. Having asked 15 different trump followers for a list of their choosing regarding the "wonderful" things he has done for the USA, I have yet to receive one response with even one thing listed. I think you and I both know what that means. I no longer ask because I assume their gray/grey matter is not up to the challenge. My desire to understand has died a natural death under those conditions; I am left to assume there are no rational answers.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Byrney said:


> Story of my life


Oh, no!!! I'll research some other colors and blends thereof for a true creepy thing repellent if you think that will help.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm quite certain it isn't! That's why I had to respond to her post first, time being of the essence and all of that.


You are a very kind and thoughtful person, SAM!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Oh, no!!! I'll research some other colors and blends thereof for a true creepy thing repellent if you think that will help.


Did you know that an ultra violet light make scorpions fluoresce beautifully?


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> Oh, no!!! I'll research some other colors and blends thereof for a true creepy thing repellent if you think that will help.


The wrinkles, spitting and swearing are working quite well these days, but thanks for the thought.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I know what you mean. Having asked 15 different trump followers for a list of their choosing regarding the "wonderful" things he has done for the USA, I have yet to receive one response with even one thing listed. I think you and I both know what that means. I no longer ask because I assume their gray/grey matter is not up to the challenge. My desire to understand has died a natural death under those conditions; I am left to assume there are no rational answers.


There is no other assumption possible - but still they keep fooling themselves that there is.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> Did you know that an ultra violet light make scorpions fluoresce beautifully?


I'll take your word for it


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Byrney said:


> I'll take your word for it


Aren't you going out searching???

They're supposed to be getting really common now, down in London. I don't think they like it "up north" though!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> Aren't you going out searching???
> 
> They're supposed to be getting really common now, down in London. I don't think they like it "up north" though!


It's that age old North - South divide again.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Byrney said:


> It's that age old North - South divide again.


Ye, I know, but I thought you would approve in this case.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> Ye, I know, but I thought you would approve in this case.


Every cloud...


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Byrney said:


> Every cloud...


 Yep!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

val said:


> Looks like you are one of the reasons why hildy3 is upset. I really can't blame her. This forum was created for knitting, hence the name: KNITTING paradise. Not TRUMP paradise, not OBUMMER hell, not KILLARY hell. ????
> K N I T T I N G paradise. Stick with it. ????????????


#45 - paradise??? Bwa ha ha! What a oxymoron!!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Joan K said:


> Unless you were one of the creators, you have no idea to the "why" this forum was created. If it was meant only for knitting there would not be a section titled "chit chat" for topics other than knitting and crocheting.
> If you open a magazine and find a story on a topic that you aren't interested in, do you contact the editor and tell them you do not want to see stories like that in his magazine again? Or do you just turn the page and read the next story?


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Agnesk said:


> I completely agree that politics have no place on a knitting site. Please find a different site to voice your political positions. Just as those of you who post their political affiliation do not want to hear of an opposite position the same holds for those who do not agree with you.


I agree that this post should be in Chit Chat. There is always political posts in Chit Chat. You are not the one to be telling the rest what they can and cannot talk about. Chill out please.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I find topics like this hilarious to be honest.
> My husband BUYS his newspaper.....I read all in it but for the sport pages because I'm not interested in sport. If I was to BUY a newspaper and I found that all in it was sport related I wouldn't be too pleased because I had PAID for that paper and there was nothing else for me to read.
> With this in mind I ask myself.....why do people read something when they needn't and why do they consider that they have the right to complain about something that they are being given for free?
> 
> To be honest if I OWNED this forum/site I would say to those that moan in such an aggressive way.......fair enough leave.....and then I would show them the door.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

wordancer said:


> Yes, yes, yes, it is that easy to be an grown-up, skip over what you don't want to read, most posters are kind enough to tell us in title if it is political, or one can usually tell from title and/or poster, that topic might be inflammatory... If you open one by mistake just back out, no one is forcing you to read it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

sharmend said:


> Me, too, but I believe that admin should delete any and all posts that are political, since it is such a fiery topic.


Oh, you mean you just can't help but open these political posts so that you can complain!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

budasha said:


> I agree. There are so many complaints about political comments and I wonder why people who aren't interested read them. It's so easy to just pass on by. It takes them longer to post a complaint than to ignore the thread that's of no interest.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

meval said:


> Admins should not have to stop political yada yada..we should be adults! It would be nice though if when we make a post we could just erase the unnecessary comment/rant.........that feature would be awesome...we could edit our own posts..and keep them tidy.......so like when you say "no politics please".... We the person who made the post could could just delete the nasty post that they just HAVE TO add! THAT would be so Paradisical!


Oh, but then, what would the whiners have to whine about???


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

eeyori1955 said:


> I am so disappointed in Ravelry. I too pick and chose what I read but everything and everyone should be free to say what they like, within the law do as they feel. Just because my opinion is different than yours does make you wrong, it just makes me right! (just a joke) I stand behind the President because he was elected our commander and chief. I even Obama the disaster and his un patriotic wife.


I do not like #45. I think everyone knows that by now. However, I do think FLOTUS should be off limits. I think I read the last sentence sort of correctly, since I do not think it makes much sense. Michelle Obama was a wonderful first lady!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Sophie Jean said:


> Kudos to the original poster that got all this started!
> You were very clever to put your tirade in "Main" right on the very first line in all capital letters - and to word it in such a manner that everyone was going to read it just to see what it was about. All in order to begin the fracas that ensued. Had you placed your comment in "Non-knitting talk" - where it belonged! - I dare say it wouldn't have accumulated 9 pages of comments. I believe you got just what you wanted.
> As one who has studied history, and realizes that we are doomed to make the mistakes of the past, I am appalled by the issue of censorship this seemingly small issue brings up! Do we next go to libraries, and anywhere literature is sold, to remove - and burn - any books and magazines that encourage people to think and to question the government!? Do we rail against, and try to control, those who disagree with those in power!? Do we spy on friends and neighbors, and turn them in for daring to voice displeasure about what's going on with the government!? Of course we do, because that's how it starts, it's insidious, it begins small... you know, like, with some ladies arguing on a little on-line knitting forum, and one of them incites some of the others into complaining about "unwanted" content in order to eventually get it banned. The key here is "unwanted" by whom!?
> So, again... kudos, lady, you're following the blueprint perfectly - you must be so happy with what you got here today!


Excellent post! Thank you!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Bibben said:


> Why don't they ban Trump haters, too????


Because it is their site, and they can do what they want.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Giroldi said:


> I'm really tired of all the stupid rantings. Don't subscribe to sections you don't like. If they come up, just don't read them. I have enjoyed looking at others projects, families. travel etc. since 2012. Many beautiful handmade items. Will continue to do so and ignore the garbage.


Oh my goodness, we actually have some adults on here! Thank you!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I couldn't give a rats about American political views so guess what I don't read them. I skip over heaps of topics in GCC that don't appeal to me. I just don't get why you continually bang on about this Hildy3. And by the way I think we all know by now that you have been a member since KP started because you keep reminding us, but I actually don't think that makes you any more precious than the most recent member.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Kahlua said:


> Sort of sounds like the example that trump exudes, rude beyond, a liar, He is a king of all that is wrong with this world...be thankful it isn't one of your relatives that's been put in cages with nothing to keep them clean...to believe what trump says is completely ridiculous...he is throwing your wonderful Country down the toilet and he won't care...it's all about trump, lst, 2nd & last...his legacy will be one of the worst of any leader of any country, including his good friends in N.Korea, China & Saudi Arabia.


Exactly! Thank you!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> Coal was once very important in the UK too - but that was a very long time ago. We have no coal pits left here, and I don't think that anyone here is sorry. We are replacing the energy once produced from fossil fuels with energy from renewable clean sources.
> 
> The dirty air in Detroit (and every other town or city), is caused by emissions from the other form of fossil fuel - petroleum, oil, gas, petrol - call it what you like! This is what scientists are working on now - replacing the use of petroleum in our transport systems and industries.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I think you will find that there is "Freedom of Choice" in a great many countries.
> 
> It is not a commodity which is confined to the US!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

It was not too long ago ADMIN sent me a message about the title of the post I created. It was in CAPITAL letters and asked me to change it! Nothing said about this post title being in CAPS!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> That is exactly why Admin created the section called the "Attic" for controversial posts. Unfortunately, those that want to post their political, controversial opinions, use General Chit Chat instead of putting them in the Attic where they belong. When Admin was active, they used to move political posts that were posted in the wrong section to the Attic. Now that Admin is no longer active on this site, more and more are posting political, controversial subjects in KP. They have all kinds of excuses for doing this instead of showing consideration for KP members by posting the political posts where they belong-------in the "Attic."


So, are you now, the "Admin"? In 2016, I wrote "Admin" and specifically asked if I could even post a reply on a post in Chit Chat that was political. I was told yes. I'm pretty sure "Admin" could have made that a rule if he/she had wanted to - that all political posts be in the "Attic", a place I have never been, and do not intend on going to.

Showing consideration for KP members by posting in the place YOU tell us to? Why don't YOU show consideration for KP members by not trying to police KP!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

shockey said:


> It was not too long ago ADMIN sent me a message about the title of the post I created. It was in CAPITAL letters and asked me to change it! Nothing said about this post title being in CAPS!


We can only surmise that that was "accidental" too!!!! Just like posting this in "Main".
Liz


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

lizcrafts said:


> But it does 'appear in the box' when you open a thread. It doesn't 'just happen' later. I'm not absolutely sure that I would call that a "default". I call it the "first choice". But yes, you are right - perhaps it should be made compulsory to actually 'click' on it.
> Liz


Well, in an attempt to be fair it probably should be remembered that someone posting a new topic will have it posted to whichever section they were last on - UNLESS they remember to look for the little box in which to change the category. And perhaps we should be less critical if someone in their 90s forgets about this.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Lilyan said:


> I welcome political discussions & opinions...but not on a knitting and crocheting forum.


How nice for you. Many of us here like the political discussions. If you don't it is so very easy to pass them by!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

mgmgpb2 said:


> Not sure what political posts your comment refers to. Let me point out tho that when I get the Knitting Paradise email, I admittedly just delete from my inbox because I'm too busy to open and read posts. I have in the past however used Ravelry because I could "shop" through patterns limited to my search parameters. Today, I voluntarily deleted my membership from that website due to what I felt to be a hypocritical and reverse prejudiced policy. I won't elaborate here.
> 
> My fellow knitters and crocheters, if we see posts that we don't agree with and if we allow our anger and frustration to be fed, we will always feel angry. I would prefer that we go back to the old etiquette where polite company avoids controversial topics simply because it's rude to possibly stir up negative emotions among those minimally acquainted. I think it's inappropriate to post political content on a crafts forum for that very reason. Since those days are long gone though, and lately it seems some people feel the need to stir up heated emotions wherever they are.
> To keep our peace of mind in pursuit of our hobby, can we just decide to not read or dwell on what we find offensive? Let's don't censor and then blacklist people from this forum for posting political ideas. Ravelry crossed the line.


Ravelry can do what they like since it is privately owned!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Altice said:


> Because this is what the title of Main says:
> Main
> (knitting and crochet help/discussions)
> 
> Should the knitters and crocheters all go into Chit Chat and the Solarium etc and post topics, questions, comments, and pictures about knitting and crochet all over their pages?


It has been established already that the OP posted this in the wrong section! Please move on.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> Well, in an attempt to be fair it probably should be remembered that someone posting a new topic will have it posted to whichever section they were last on - UNLESS they remember to look for the little box in which to change the category. And perhaps we should be less critical if someone in their 90s forgets about this.


Don't you think that she is rather abusing the privilege of old age?

First she forgets which section she is in, and then she capitalises entire words in both the title and the body of the post. Very, very careless!!

Liz


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Emerson116 said:


> If you don't like the posts do not open them. This site is FREE-quit blaming admin. They cannot control all-give them a break!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> Don't you think that she is rather abusing the privilege of age?
> 
> First she forgets which section she is in, and then she capitalises entire words in both the title and the body of the post? Very Careless!!
> 
> Liz


Even 90 year olds should show consideration. But when my FIL got to that age, he believed that he had "earned the right" to behave any way he wanted. He got away with it too with the sons, but not the DILs.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

missylam said:


> Really tired of our president being bashed, I personally thought Obama was the worst thing that has happened to this country in a long time, but I didn't bash him while he was the sitting president. Let see if we can do as mom taught me, if you can't say something nice, then just shut our mouths.


Okay, you first! Just kidding - what do you expect??? You jump on here and bash one president, while saying how really tired you are of the current president being bashed. Now see, what a silly you are. You just had to know that someone would say whoa! Obama was a wonderful president. He was not a liar, con-man, consorting with the dictators of the world and ignoring his advisers here in the USA. He had class, humor, love for all. He was not just for the 1% wealthy. He was not a thief either. And you just gotta know that nobody, but nobody can say those things about #45!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

donnan56 said:


> Well, in that case, I'm glad none of you have been in my craft room! Knitting, quilting, machine knitting, sewing clothes, papier-mâché, etc., etc., etc. Being interested in more than one subject keeps the body and mind nimble and sharp. There's more to life than knitting and more to life that affects your life and those you know AND don't know. ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

knitcat777 said:


> I think a few dozen of you may be painfully behind in your knitting/crocheting projects! Dem debates are Thursday and Friday -be informed of who you want to vote for. I watch BOTH parties debates in order to make an informed decision. Open minds, closed mouths!!!


Then perhaps you would like to know that the debates were last night (Wed) and tonight (Thurs)


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

donnan56 said:


> You do realize coal has a higher percentage of pollution when it's burned than the equivalent energy from natural gas? It's a very dirty fuel.
> 
> How many of the previous presidents had three wives? How many of the previous presidents surpassed the 10K mark of lies? How many of the previous presidents appointed their rich "friends" to administrative positions with ZERO experience in those fields?
> 
> I'm retired and on a fixed income. I paid MORE in federal income tax last year than Google, which earned $136B. Am I the rich "friend" you're talking about or is that Google? Maybe Google should then pay their fair share of federal taxes. ????


If Google, Boeing and the rest all paid their fair share of taxes, our taxes would go down!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

raindancer said:


> Okay, you first! Just kidding - what do you expect??? You jump on here and bash one president, while saying how really tired you are of the current president being bashed. Now see, what a silly you are. You just had to know that someone would say whoa! Obama was a wonderful president. He was not a liar, con-man, consorting with the dictators of the world and ignoring his advisers here in the USA. He had class, humor, love for all. He was not just for the 1% wealthy. He was not a thief either. And you just gotta know that nobody, but nobody can that those things about #45!


I don't remember Obama sleeping with porn stars or playboy models either.!
He certainly was never accused of rape or sexual multiple assaults .


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

val said:


> ???????????????? libtard, my opinion.
> Spread your reasons and opinions elsewhere, not on knitting forum!


That was very mean spirited You have no right to tell anyone what they can and cannot post! Shame on you!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> Tell that to Admin, he is the boss around here not some sTrumpet!
> 
> Thats partly the reason for his earnings, lots of "clicks", so even you added a small amount with your recent, unworthy complaint!!
> 
> I will continue as I see fit!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> You might be right, but I will admit to you why I haven't actually joined them already.
> 
> We do a lot of scuba diving, but the 'male members' in a group we used to belong to, concentrated more on the price of their equipment and the depth of dive they had achieved, than the variety of marine life seen!! I found them all boring in the extreme!
> 
> ...


Oh Liz, how I enjoy your posts!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Is it me or has anyone else found this topic hilarious? We are now on twenty one pages all discussing what the op was trying to stop people discussing.
> 
> I have found all posts extremely entertaining.....especially the ones from those that don't want to discuss anything else other than knitting and crochet!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Kimbie26 said:


> I am new to this form and would have to agree. I thought this was about KNITTING,,, if i want the hate I'll watch CNN/FOX NEWS. Yes - I can choose to bypass the topics & comments, but REALLY?? I'm sure most here love to escape, for a bit, from the nasty, insulting world and chat KNITTING. If you must rant or debate politics there are hundreds of other forms to do it in, why choose a KNITTING site???? And yes I am a grownup,,, apparently more so than some of the ones commenting. I am very close to opting out of KP all together. And YES I know that is one of my own choice to do so. I believe this is what the original comment was all about. We can opt out, but what a same to have to do so.


Yes, really! Many of us like the political discussions on Chit Chat! Just go on by if you don't. Easy, peasy.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Kimbie26 said:


> Violowl - EXACTLY!! On the news this morning there was mention of a knitting site shut down because of it. It would be a shame to have that happen here. Susieknitter - yes we are all capable of just scrolling past the political Crap. The point being IT'S A FREAKING KNITTING FORM!!


Oh dear, now you have done it! Tut tut, you did not include crocheting! You are new, okay, so now is the best time to tell you that:

1. Computer etiquette - Do not type in capitals. That indicates that you are yelling.
2. KP is much more than a knitting site! You are not the "Admin" You have no right to say what is and what is not to be posted on the forum.
3. There are many, many replies on each political thread on KP. More replies on this than any other subject.
4. Many of us KP members enjoy the political posts. Therefore, it is you that should just mosey on along.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Violowl said:


> The problem is these posts promote hatred and name calling. Why should they be on a knitting forum? That is what baffles me. Maybe you should read some of these hate filled posts to understand the concerns.


When will you see how many replies there are to a political thread? I would think it obvious that many of us like political posts! You are choosing to read them which is obvious by your post.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

NJG said:


> Act like adults, now that is a novel idea but not sure it will ever happen. I have been a member since 2011 and there is a constant barrage of people trying to tell others what they can post about, usually concerning politics. Those of us who like to discuss politics, of course, have not listened and gone away but they keep trying to be bossy anyway. This is just common practice around here.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitcat777 said:


> Ha ha. No need to fear the tweets! I like the fact that we can hear his direct words and not through a news filter. But to each his own.


I actually don't mind the tweets. I can find out what his latest stupid comment is without having to listen to him. I always put him on mute when he actually speaks.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://psmag.com/news/research-finds-that-racism-sexism-and-status-fears-drove-trump-voters
> 
> This is where much of the angst is coming from. There are many studies showing fear at the loss of American whiteness is at the core of the anti-immigration, military policies, welfare policies, etc.


 ........................................

Well, with an apology because this thread was to discuss topics on knitting forums, and not be a soap box for political opinion but with some going off on what could be considered political tirades I would like to contribute this to the discussion:

This is then Sen. Barack Obama speaking as covered by C-span in 2005:
https://www.c-span.org/video/?c4656370/sen-barack-obama-illegal-immigration

and this is Sen. Barack Obama at the 2007 Democratic Debates:

Now, I have already stated that, as president, I will make sure that we finally have the kind of border security that we need. That's step number one. (Applause.)

Step number two is to take on employers. Right now, they -- an employer has more of a chance of getting hit by lightning than be prosecuted for hiring an undocumented worker. That has to change. They have to be held accountable. (Applause.)

And when we do those things -- when we do those things, I believe that we can take the undocumented workers, the illegal aliens who are here, get them out of the shadows, make sure that they are subject to a stiff penalty, make sure that they're learning English, make sure that they go to the back of the line so they're not getting an advantage over people who came here legally. And when we do that, I think that we can, instead of shedding all this heat, start shedding some light on the problem, and we can once again be a nation of laws and a nation of immigrants. That's what I intend to do as president of the United States. (Cheers, applause.)

and, by the way, this from Sen. Biden at those 2007 debates:

"The former vice president [BIDEN] said during a Democrat primary debate in 2007 that he would not allow sanctuary cities to ignore federal law."


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Augustgran said:


> I don't remember Obama sleeping with porn stars or playboy models either.!
> He certainly was never accused of rape or sexual multiple assaults .


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> Then what would you do with your day, Hilltopper? You spend most of it in the controversial topics. I do too and I like it.


Well I am surprised to hear you say that. I have only replied to political topics. I have never initiated a political topic except for two times when I used that means to reply to members who had blocked me from replying. Anyone here can go check my list of offerings to threads. They will find very a small percentage on political matters and those mostly more recently when things here got very contentious. As I have explained in the past I have never been to the Attic, the Solarium or the other, the name of which I can't recall. I do respond, as I have explained to those who suggest not replying, because that then it would seem everyone is in agreement with the one view. That would be misleading. But I guess you have only chosen to remember the posts you do not particularly like. By the way, I do not particularly enjoy it which is why I do not visit the contentious areas. But I feel I cannot hide my head in the sand. I am not happy to see people in this country who are being vilified for their political leanings. Both political parties were legal last time I looked.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Augustgran said:


> I don't remember Obama sleeping with porn stars or playboy models either.!
> He certainly was never accused of rape or sexual multiple assaults .


But you really don't know what all the other president were doing that some might disapprove of. We have had some recently whose behavior was questiibable. PerhAPS a good idea t remember that are not chosen to be good examples ........ or spiritual leaders. But certainly you, as a citizen can choose not to vote for him on that basis.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

raindancer said:


> #45 - paradise??? Bwa ha ha! What a oxymoron!!!


No oxy raindancer, just a moron....


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

NJG said:


> I actually don't mind the tweets. I can find out what his latest stupid comment is without having to listen to him. I always put him on mute when he actually speaks.


With tweets you don't listen, you read, just like this web site. Every interpretation of what someone says, or tweets is changed- goes through a biased filter. I do think it is fear that makes some not listen to what the opposing view has to say. I speak as a proud swing voter; I'm listening to debates now and will listen to each candidate with my own ears-both sides- to get the actual facts.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> ........................................
> 
> Well, with an apology because this thread was to discuss topics on knitting forums, and not be a soap box for political opinion but with some going off on what could be considered political tirades I would like to contribute this to the discussion:
> 
> ...


And do you remember that the Republicans made it their goal to make President Obama a one term President {they failed} and then they did everything they could to stop him from doing everything he wanted to do including seating a supreme court justice which was his right? They stripped him of that right. Now McConnell has already said he will do the same if 45 loses and Republicans retain the Senate. Just imagine doing that to your own country simply because you want your party to win. Republicans wanted President Obama to fail and they did everything in their power to make that happen and now 45 is doing everything he can to destroy President Obama's legacy and 45's followers keep posting little things they think will help that process. Problem is they are not changing a thing. Those of us who still love our former president know he was the best and know the truth when we see it. I wish 45 spent more time governing and less time lying and blaming someone else for all the problems this country has. He is the one who has created the majority of the problems or at least made them worse. He is the one who accepted help from a foreign country during his election. He never accepts responsibility, never apologizes, always lies and can not be trusted and is definitely unfit to hold office. 
Anyone who doesn't believe this really needs to watch Robert Muller on July 17th.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitcat777 said:


> With tweets you don't listen, you read, just like this web site. Every interpretation of what someone says, or tweets is changed- goes through a biased filter. I do think it is fear that makes some not listen to what the opposing view has to say. I speak as a proud swing voter; I'm listening to debates now and will listen to each candidate with my own ears-both sides- to get the actual facts.


I have lived in this country for the 2 1/2 years this person has been in the white house and the majority of what he has said have been lies so if I have misinterpreted his lies, well darn, isn't that too bad? So you think I don't listen to him out of fear. That is the most stupid thing I have ever heard. I listened to the debates tonight also and listened last night too and pay close attention to all the Democrats, because I know I will NEVER vote for the lier in chief. I just pray he doesn't start a war before we can get rid of him. Just remember you will never get the actual facts from 45, you will get what he wants you to believe. I am 72, a lifelong Democrat because I have never believed all the benefits should go to the people at the top as the Republican party has always believed. The income inequality and the national debt has gotten out of control because of Republicans.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> And that's the reason small aircraft pilots also use red instrument lights in the cockpits at night. I suspect commercial aircraft are computer operated to the point that it wouldn't matter much, but have been away from the flying scene too long to be up to date.


And all the Navies I have been seconded to (RN, USN, Canadian and the German Navy), switched over to red lighting in gangways and certain living quarters when it got dark outside, so that watchmen would be able to see immediately they were in position on the upper deck and/or Bridge.

Maybe things have changed over the years, I found this:-

*Why does the military use red lights at night?
The Rhodopsin contained within the rods in your eyes are less sensitive to the color red within longer wavelengths of light. You may have seen the Military using red light to read maps and preserve their night vision. Although, there has been a shift recently to using green light or a blue-green light instead of red. Mar 12, 2014*

Regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Byrney said:


> So if I had a red light in my bedroom, would that stop creepy-crawlies coming in through the window?


Maybe some "large male" creepy crawlies might see that as provocation?

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> I know what you mean. Having asked 15 different trump followers for a list of their choosing regarding the "wonderful" things he has done for the USA, I have yet to receive one response with even one thing listed. I think you and I both know what that means. I no longer ask because I assume their gray/grey matter is not up to the challenge. My desire to understand has died a natural death under those conditions; I am left to assume there are no rational answers.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

You are not alone!

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

raindancer said:


> #45 - paradise??? Bwa ha ha! What a oxymoron!!!


Please stop using "big hard" words when replying to certain members, as they fail to understand if its a joke or nasty!!

Many thanks for your understanding in this matter.

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

raindancer said:


> I do not like #45. I think everyone knows that by now. However, I do think FLOTUS should be off limits. I think I read the last sentence sort of correctly, since I do not think it makes much sense. Michelle Obama was a wonderful first lady!


Trump supporters still hate her for no logical reason, some of them were also very rude about their children too.....trump supporters have no limits at all.....

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

shockey said:


> It was not too long ago ADMIN sent me a message about the title of the post I created. It was in CAPITAL letters and asked me to change it! Nothing said about this post title being in CAPS!


Different Admin I believe.

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

raindancer said:


> Okay, you first! Just kidding - what do you expect??? You jump on here and bash one president, while saying how really tired you are of the current president being bashed. Now see, what a silly you are. You just had to know that someone would say whoa! Obama was a wonderful president. He was not a liar, con-man, consorting with the dictators of the world and ignoring his advisers here in the USA. He had class, humor, love for all. He was not just for the 1% wealthy. He was not a thief either. And you just gotta know that nobody, but nobody can say those things about #45!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

hilltopper said:


> But you really don't know what all the other president were doing that some might disapprove of. We have had some recently whose behavior was questiibable. PerhAPS a good idea t remember that are not chosen to be good examples ........ or spiritual leaders. But certainly you, as a citizen can choose not to vote for him on that basis.


Very true, none of us know what previous incumbents may have got up to, as they were mostly honorable men.

And none of the previous presidents have made it so obvious as trump does, even if they did something dishonorable!

Trump is right up in the faces of the American public with his hates, prejudices and racist remarks, which are all documented (and still being documented) on video sites like YouTube, for example! That must get his fans in a dreadful "tizzy"...

None of this is "under the table" or secret!! Everyone knows!

Which is making it hard work for trump fans and fake news sources, to find anything to combat the idiocy of #45!! Poor things!!

The New York Times has documented over 10,000 lies of trump to the American people, and the real truth as well.

Was there ever another president EVER so "liberal" with his lies?

"Tricky Dicky" was a complete beginner in comparison!! And that is a good few years back now!!!

And up to now, I myself have not seen Dems writing fake news or trashing him, or Reagan, or Bush 1 & 2! Why is that? Have Dems simply got better manners?

Its only trump cronies and fans that apparently like both #45 tweets and lies, but they are still frantically try to find something on previous Democratic presidents, to offset the outpourings of trump.

Even trashing his wife and family is not beyond such trump fans......But they expect the Dems to leave #45's wife alone!!! Now why is that?

But when they find nothing on previous incumbents, they make it all up!!

All respectable Americans, and that is the huge and vast majority I am pretty sure, (and nothing to do with party politics at all), do not like such people lying to them, day in day out!

Its against all things good Americans hold dear!!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

raindancer said:


> Oh Liz, how I enjoy your posts!
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


You are very kind raindancer. I wasn't totally sure that I would "get away" with that post, unscathed!! - but it seems that I did!!

There mustn't be any Ugly Hedgehog subscribers on this thread!!
Liz x


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

hilltopper said:


> But you really don't know what all the other president were doing that some might disapprove of. We have had some recently whose behavior was questiibable. PerhAPS a good idea t remember that are not chosen to be good examples ........ or spiritual leaders. But certainly you, as a citizen can choose not to vote for him on that basis.


They are chosen to be leaders. This particular president has no leadership qualities and his behaviors, his inability to speak, keep allies, participate in global climate change all point to that. If he is leading by example, God help future generations.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> But you really don't know what all the other president were doing that some might disapprove of. We have had some recently whose behavior was questiibable. PerhAPS a good idea t remember that are not chosen to be good examples ........ or spiritual leaders. But certainly you, as a citizen can choose not to vote for him on that basis.


Not my president , I am Canadian. 
I don't give a damn about "other" presidents . 
The comment I made was in reference to a comment (yet again ) by some trumpette was extolling 45's virtues and comparing him to Obama.
So what other presidents have done or not done is rather a moot point where my comment is concerned.


----------



## Mila Novic (May 21, 2019)

Joan K said:


> I choose to read the political posts. I like to hear the differing opinions from all countries. As long as the discussion stays civil it can be very educational. When it turns sour, I back out and go read another topic. I can do it all by myself. I don't need admin's help.


You are interesting to live! You argue about politics even on a knitting site. I live in a country where no one has argued for more than 20 years.


----------



## Emerson116 (Jul 13, 2018)

wendyacz said:


> I applaud ADMIN, for taking a stand, it's about time to challenge trumps' administation and his nasty policies, go Ravelry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kudos!


----------



## Emerson116 (Jul 13, 2018)

Just ignore it, I say.


----------



## miles (Aug 26, 2012)

OMG


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't read them either. The other day, I counted ten political items on General Chit-Chat, and that didn't count any where the title didn't imply politics It didn't take long to read anything else.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

liz morris said:


> I don't read them either. The other day, I counted ten political items on General Chit-Chat, and that didn't count any where the title didn't imply politics It didn't take long to read anything else.


I think that proves that people are interested in politics at the moment and many want to read about it and discuss it. Anyone who wants to post topics on different subjects is perfectly free to do so. The people who object to the majority of posts being political should think of something else to post about and swing the balance the other way instead of complaining about it.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Byrney said:


> I think that proves that people are interested in politics at the moment and many want to read about it and discuss it. Anyone who wants to post topics on different subjects is perfectly free to do so. The people who object to the majority of posts being political should think of something else to post about and swing the balance the other way instead of complaining about it.


That sounds very reasonable.

Thanks Byrney.
Liz


----------



## miles (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm happy with Knitting Paradise and Raverly!!


----------



## knotsewcraftsyMeye (Dec 18, 2018)

wendyacz said:


> I applaud ADMIN, for taking a stand, it's about time to challenge trumps' administation and his nasty policies, go Ravelry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What nasty policies? Trying to keep America safe, bringing some jobs back to this country or for trying to keep people from coming into the U.S. illegally by the thousands and trying to make them become citizens? I mean really, you are talking about his nasty policies how many times have you asked your neighbors, fellow workers, fellow church members, or some stranger on the street if you could help them get health insurance and that you would even pay for it out of your own pocket, or tell them they can come into your home uninvited any time they get ready and take anything they want, anytime they want? I am guessing the answer is NEVER! I am a supporter of Trump and cannot wait to vote for him again! I am not racist, my brother-in-law is black and btw he is a Trump supporter too..but he is probably a white supremacist too. I think you people that spew from the mouth about how bad Trump is and all the terrible things he is doing should go back to some of your posts. I am pretty sure you are just as nasty as he is and probably a whole lot more prejudice too!


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

knotsewcraftsyMeye, please tell me what jobs Trump has brought back to your country? 


knotsewcraftsyMeye said:


> What nasty policies? Trying to keep America safe, bringing some jobs back to this country or for trying to keep people from coming into the U.S. illegally by the thousands and trying to make them become citizens? I mean really, you are talking about his nasty policies how many times have you asked your neighbors, fellow workers, fellow church members, or some stranger on the street if you could help them get health insurance and that you would even pay for it out of your own pocket, or tell them they can come into your home uninvited any time they get ready and take anything they want, anytime they want? I am guessing the answer is NEVER! I am a supporter of Trump and cannot wait to vote for him again! I am not racist, my brother-in-law is black and btw he is a Trump supporter too..but he is probably a white supremacist too. I think you people that spew from the mouth about how bad Trump is and all the terrible things he is doing should go back to some of your posts. I am pretty sure you are just as nasty as he is and probably a whole lot more prejudice too!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

knotsewcraftsyMeye said:


> am pretty sure you are just as nasty as he is and probably a whole lot more prejudice too!


So you do agree that trump is both "nasty" and "prejudiced"?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knotsewcraftsyMeye said:


> What nasty policies? Trying to keep America safe, bringing some jobs back to this country or for trying to keep people from coming into the U.S. illegally by the thousands and trying to make them become citizens? I mean really, you are talking about his nasty policies how many times have you asked your neighbors, fellow workers, fellow church members, or some stranger on the street if you could help them get health insurance and that you would even pay for it out of your own pocket, or tell them they can come into your home uninvited any time they get ready and take anything they want, anytime they want? I am guessing the answer is NEVER! I am a supporter of Trump and cannot wait to vote for him again! I am not racist, my brother-in-law is black and btw he is a Trump supporter too..but he is probably a white supremacist too. I think you people that spew from the mouth about how bad Trump is and all the terrible things he is doing should go back to some of your posts. I am pretty sure you are just as nasty as he is and probably a whole lot more prejudice too!


So is inviting Russia to help him win this election keeping us safe? Are the trump taxes that are causing the farmers so much suffering keeping us safe? When they lose their farms will they be safe? Does putting little kids in cages keep us safe? Does ripping a 4-month baby from its mothers' arms keep us safe. When a 3-year-old is reunited with his parents and he cries and runs away because he no longer recognizes them keep us safe? 
Does kidnapping these children and putting them up for adoption keep us safe? They will have dark skin, evidently, 45 isn't thinking about that or he just doesn't want to be bothered with trying to reunite them with their parents because it is just too much work and too hard besides he just doesn't give a damn--they have dark skin, who cares.

Your tax money is going to the rich corporations because they aren't paying any taxes and that doesn't seem to bother you. We all know for certain that 45 stuffed his pockets with his share of the tax cut even though he tried to tell us he wouldn't benefit we know that was a lie, so 45 and the big corporations taking your tax money is evidently ok with you. Remember when he said the tax cuts would pay for themselves, well that was all a lie. He just borrowed another $1Trillion to pay for the tax cuts. Notice I said another Trillion for those tax cuts that it turns out are NOT paying for themselves. Who is paying for those tax cuts which really add to the deficit? You are and I am and my grandchildren will and it makes me sick to my stomach that 45 and all his cohorts have no problem doing that to the people and the children of this country. When there is a Democrat in the white house the Republicans complain and complain about spending but when they are in control spending is out of control. Why is that?

Just because your brother-in-law is black does not mean you are not racist by any means. All it means is your brother-in-law is black and I think you and your cult have the market cornered on nastiness. If there is something nasty to be said about someone, 45 will say it.

Be sure to watch Robert Muller testify on July 17th and see how nasty Republicans can get. I will be very surprised if there isn't a lot of grandstanding as they try to make themselves look good and try to make him look bad.


----------



## miles (Aug 26, 2012)

AMEN NJG!!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

You said it perfectly NJG...I don't know what it will take for his followers to open their eyes...but then you look at Jim Jones and how his followers drank poison..and David Koresh and the Branch Davidians...blindly following their leader to their death...it looks like there are still some who never question the leader and would die for his belief. Scary...


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Joan K said:


> knotsewcraftsyMeye, please tell me what jobs Trump has brought back to your country?


A really good question and I would imagine that all of us here would REALLY like to know too......

He used to get everything made abroad, prefers unregistered immigrant workers, pays at best minimum wage only, has gone bankrupt many times, "forgets" to pay people for work they have done, US Banks have stopped lending him money, likes dictators from anywhere, and and and and......

I get the impression that she does not keep up with current news items at all....sad!

regards and thanks for being the first to question her lack of basic knowledge...

regards

Andy


----------



## knotsewcraftsyMeye (Dec 18, 2018)

First and foremost! I am not racist nor am I in a cult! I am not a party member. I vote for whom I think would be best at the time! I actually was for Ben Carson, but he did not get far because he is too honest! Hillary was not best nor was Mr. Sanders! I don't think Mrs. Warren should be running for President(EVER) since she said she was Native American and barely has 1% in her DNA and cheated someone out of a Scholarship and Education! She talks about how corrupt President Trump is, yet she was corrupt and bigoted enough to think she was better than a real Native American and took something that was not hers to take! So save your speeches about the rich and as far as those children are concerned I feel sorry for them, but what parent is going to send their children to another place without them and some have done exactly that! The parents and refugees also know we have a no illegal policy and they have to enter legally so they should put the children back with the parents and send them HOME and then let them enter our country the right way! Have a blessed day!


----------



## knotsewcraftsyMeye (Dec 18, 2018)

P.S. the Russians did not help him win the presidency! That is just something the Dems started because they lost!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

knotsewcraftsyMeye said:


> First and foremost! I am not racist nor am I in a cult! I am not a party member. I vote for whom I think would be best at the time! I actually was for Ben Carson, but he did not get far because he is too honest! Hillary was not best nor was Mr. Sanders! I don't think Mrs. Warren should be running for President(EVER) since she said she was Native American and barely has 1% in her DNA and cheated someone out of a Scholarship and Education! She talks about how corrupt President Trump is, yet she was corrupt and bigoted enough to think she was better than a real Native American and took something that was not hers to take! So save your speeches about the rich and as far as those children are concerned I feel sorry for them, but what parent is going to send their children to another place without them and some have done exactly that! The parents and refugees also know we have a no illegal policy and they have to enter legally so they should put the children back with the parents and send them HOME and then let them enter our country the right way! Have a blessed day!


You need to read up on some history.

The Kindertransport (Children's Transport) was a unique humanitarian rescue programme which ran between November 1938 and September 1939. Approximately 10,000 children, the majority of whom were Jewish, were sent from their homes and families in Germany, Austria and Czechoslovakia to Great Britain.

For the most part the parents, siblings and all relatives of these children ended up in Nazi concentration camps. They did not survive WWII.

Perhaps you feel that the British should have turned these 10,000 children back to "enter our country the right way" instead of taking them in and saving their lives.

You perhaps also know what you can do with your "Blessed Day!" 
Liz


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

knotsewcraftsyMeye said:


> P.S. the Russians did not help him win the presidency! That is just something the Dems started because they lost!


Nope! Proof is coming out.

https://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/451168-new-study-suggests-Trump-2016-poll-numbers-rose-after-increased-Russian-troll-farm-tweets

Corrupt (and inept) Carson would have been a good choice. NOT

https://www.thedailybeast.com/ben-carsons-ignorance-is-just-as-much-a-threat-to-our-democracy-as-trumps-corruption

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/05/watchdog-ben-carsons-table-spending-broke-law/589804/

You have a myopic lens when it comes to judgment.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knotsewcraftsyMeye said:


> What nasty policies? Trying to keep America safe, bringing some jobs back to this country or for trying to keep people from coming into the U.S. illegally by the thousands and trying to make them become citizens? I mean really, you are talking about his nasty policies how many times have you asked your neighbors, fellow workers, fellow church members, or some stranger on the street if you could help them get health insurance and that you would even pay for it out of your own pocket, or tell them they can come into your home uninvited any time they get ready and take anything they want, anytime they want? I am guessing the answer is NEVER! I am a supporter of Trump and cannot wait to vote for him again! I am not racist, my brother-in-law is black and btw he is a Trump supporter too..but he is probably a white supremacist too. I think you people that spew from the mouth about how bad Trump is and all the terrible things he is doing should go back to some of your posts. I am pretty sure you are just as nasty as he is and probably a whole lot more prejudice too!


Do you acknowledge the "one drop" rule for people of colour?
If you do?

Then Elizabeth Warren has a right to claim native ancestry, even if it is only one percent!

You can't have it both ways!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

knotsewcraftsyMeye said:


> P.S. the Russians did not help him win the presidency! That is just something the Dems started because they lost!


Oh boy, you are so far wrong! It has been proved that the Russians did interfere in our elections to help #45 win.


----------



## miles (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol didn’t win the popular vote either!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

knotsewcraftsyMeye said:


> First and foremost! I am not racist nor am I in a cult! I am not a party member. I vote for whom I think would be best at the time! I actually was for Ben Carson, but he did not get far because he is too honest! Hillary was not best nor was Mr. Sanders! I don't think Mrs. Warren should be running for President(EVER) since she said she was Native American and barely has 1% in her DNA and cheated someone out of a Scholarship and Education! She talks about how corrupt President Trump is, yet she was corrupt and bigoted enough to think she was better than a real Native American and took something that was not hers to take! So save your speeches about the rich and as far as those children are concerned I feel sorry for them, but what parent is going to send their children to another place without them and some have done exactly that! The parents and refugees also know we have a no illegal policy and they have to enter legally so they should put the children back with the parents and send them HOME and then let them enter our country the right way! Have a blessed day!


Hi! I just have to weigh in here, because my brother, sister and myself were told all of our lives that we had Native American blood in us. Imagine our surprise when we had 3 DNA tests done, from 3 different companies - only to discover that there was not even a smidgen, not one iota of Native American in us.

Therefore, it is very easy to believe that Elizabeth Warren was told the very same thing. Her DNA test surprised here just like mine did me. I do not think she is corrupt and bigoted.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

knotsewcraftsyMeye said:


> P.S. the Russians did not help him win the presidency! That is just something the Dems started because they lost!


As yet, totally unproven in a court of Law, but Mueller did not clear "him" as trump would have us believe....

A proper understanding of the English language is needed to understand that correctly, trump does not have that understanding, obvious in many of his speeches.....

Here is Mueller in his own words about collusion, weigh them carefully......

Barr simply clouded the water, showing that he is also hideously biased. Simply causing Mueller to need to go in front of many news microphones to clear up that erroneous message from Barr.

Here is what the New York Times said at the time, it is still true:-

*Mueller, in First Comments on Russia Inquiry, Declines to Clear Trump*

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/29/us/politics/mueller-special-counsel.html

If I can help you further with a better understanding of Mueller's comments, please just ask.

But many KPers can do much the same for you if needed.

regards

Andy


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Truth is, no one is required to read any of the posts here.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


It's a simple choice - don't read what you don't want to read. It's pretty clearly stated in the title. Just like watching television, or going to the library or the cinema. Please don't give yourself a heart attack or a stroke. Some of us are concerned about the state of our country, and see this time as equivalent to the the battle over slavery or Nazi Germany. Others don't. But this is a free (so far) country, and we all have the privilege (so far) to read what we will and ignore what we will in peace, without censorship, except our own good sense.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

hildy3 said:


> All the political rantings. Guess I wasn't clear..sorry.


No, in fact you were not clear. In fact, you are SELDOM clear. You are however, HYSTERICAL. I don't mean in a funny way.... I mean in a {need to see a doctor} way. You are hysterical about every topic you post about. I wonder... what is your drama about?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Postings went from July to September...trolling on behalf of Jan?


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

hildy3 said:


> OPEN LETTER TO ADMIN! Where are you? Why have you let this go this far? I re member well the many times you shut KP topics down for less than this! If you are no longer in charge, please tell us who is, so situations like this are stopped. I doubt that I am the only one who is sick to my stomach by now. Yes, I know, I do n't have to read it, and actually, I don't, beyond a few words or title. PLEASE, STOP IT NOW.


What is your drama? what are you upset about?

Please use your power of reasoning and just go past subjects you do not like.

No need for all of your "look at me" drama!


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

raindancer said:


> Oh boy, you are so far wrong! It has been proved that the Russians did interfere in our elections to help #45 win.


WHERE??? I missed that. Please provide your proof. Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

trout23 said:


> WHERE??? I missed that. Please provide your proof. Thank you.


https://www.justsecurity.org/63838/guide-to-the-mueller-reports-findings-on-collusion/


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.justsecurity.org/63838/guide-to-the-mueller-reports-findings-on-collusion/


NOPE - doesn't fly with me. No proof. What's actually missing is where HILLIARY CLINTON actually colluded with Russia. This is just another lib interpretation of the mindless mueller report. If there was any Russian tampering it happened while Barack Obama was still President. And there is proof of that due to the fact obummer said "knock it off". LOL what a wimp


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Look at this way....would you refuse to shop at a super market because they sold brussell sprouts and you hate those?...no you would go to the section that has the things you need and by pass the bsprouts aisle. Perhaps the original KP started off like a Mom & Pop store which we all liked..but things have progressed. Just by pass the sections you don't like...I personally read the political posts because what trump does affects Canada and the rest of the world. Frankly I see him sinking in deeper and deeper into a frightening position....If he gets North Korea to send over nuclear missiles the fall out will not stop at the Canadian border. When Chernobyl exploded nuclear waste was found on our shores....If this doesn't frighten his followers I don't know what will.

Sorry I will probably be posting in the wrong section...I apologize for that..I did meander off.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

raindancer said:


> Hi! I just have to weigh in here, because my brother, sister and myself were told all of our lives that we had Native American blood in us. Imagine our surprise when we had 3 DNA tests done, from 3 different companies - only to discover that there was not even a smidgen, not one iota of Native American in us.
> 
> If this is her one boo boo I for one am grateful.. OMG, line that up with the current president....I think he's up to 3000 lies now.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Augustgran said:


> I don't remember Obama sleeping with porn stars or playboy models either.!
> He certainly was never accused of rape or sexual multiple assaults .


I just finished Becoming by Michelle Obama...it's a wonderful insight into their lives, not just hers and how she was raised. The integrity shines through. The Obama's were both for the people, never themselves..and it seems that the only faux pas that Barack Obama did was wear a tan suit...

And yes, I have posted that I've read the book in the proper section "Books"


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

The fact that this particular topic -KNITTING PARADISE NOW KNITTING HELL!-is on page 32 of conversations proves that it's pointless to talk politics or religion. There is no way that anyone is convincing anyone else of their opinion, here. This topic title did give me a laugh when I first read it MONTHS AGO!


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I agree with you" I used to love coming here every morning with my coffee but now I come maybe once a month. just do not care to waste my time with it. I did not sign up for politics . do not understand why the adimistration puts up with it when so many people feel the same and especially since it is a knitting and chrochet group not a political group.


----------

